# Le thread post-mortem [v.3]



## aCLR (25 Juillet 2021)

In memorium la V2 et la V1…


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Septembre 2021)

Mort à 65 ans de Roger Michell, réalisateur de Coup de Foudre à Notting Hill


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Septembre 2021)

Je viens de me rendre compte en lisant sa fiche Wikipedia qu’il avait réalisé plusieurs films que j’apprécie particulièrement et que je revois toujours avec plaisir, sans avoir jamais fait le rapprochement. Vraiment dommage.


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Septembre 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Rectificatif :
> 
> Sur la foi d'une dépêche AFP erronée citant le président du Conseil départemental du Tarn, le décès de l'ancien ministre de François Mitterrand a été annoncé par erreur dans un premier temps.


*L'ex-ministre socialiste Paul Quilès est mort*


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Septembre 2021)

_Encore un carreau d’cassé, v’là vitrier qui passe..._









						Un soldat français tué au combat au Mali
					

Le caporal-chef Maxime Blasco est mort lors d'une opération contre un groupe terroriste. Son décès porte à 52 le nombre de soldats français tués au combat au Sahel depuis 2013.




					www.lefigaro.fr


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Septembre 2021)

Théâtre: décès de François Florent, fondateur du célèbre Cours Florent


----------



## patlek (27 Septembre 2021)

Bon... alors les déces qui m' ont plus ou moins touchés dernierement...

Je vais en profiter pour vous fournir ma principalrs source d'informations musicale: Soul Bag
(Magazine ou pendant longtemps j' étais abonné (il n' était disponible que sur abonnement), maintenant on le trouve en kiosque (trimestriel)

Byther Smith









						Byther Smith (1932-2021) - Soul Bag
					

La création artistique, quelle qu’elle soit, ne se résume jamais à une explication par la biographie. Difficile néanmoins de ne pas inscrire le blues de Byther Smith, avec son intensité et sa violence à peine contenue, dans son parcours de vie.




					www.soulbag.fr
				



A l' époque, j' avais acheté le CD "Adressing the nation with the blues" et si çà fait longtemps que je ne l' ai pas écouté (il est quelque part pari mes CD, j' en ai un bon souvenir.







Autre décès

Pee Wee Ellis 









						Pee Wee Ellis (1941-2021) - Soul Bag
					

L’annonce de la disparition du saxophoniste et arrangeur Alfred “Pee Wee” Ellis s’est faite en toute discrétion, à l’image de sa personnalité et de sa carrière. Pee Wee n’était pas aussi flamboyant que ses frères d’armes, le saxophoniste Maceo Parker et le tromboniste Fred Wesley, deux...




					www.soulbag.fr
				




Contistituant avec Maceo Parker et Fred Wesley, la section de cuivre de James Brown à sa grande époque.

etLes JB's !!!


----------



## aCLR (1 Octobre 2021)

La soprano Karan Armstrong s'en est allée


----------



## Romuald (1 Octobre 2021)

Jacques Pradel.

Pas lui, mais lui. Me suis bien éclaté sur ses chansons.


----------



## Jura39 (1 Octobre 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Jacques Pradel.
> 
> Pas lui, mais lui. Me suis bien éclaté sur ses chansons.


Décédé en Juillet ?


----------



## Romuald (1 Octobre 2021)

Oui, mais décès annoncé officiellement il y a quelques jours.


----------



## lamainfroide (2 Octobre 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Oui, mais décès annoncé officiellement il y a quelques jours.


Honteux.


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Octobre 2021)

Mort de Michel Tubiana, président d'honneur de la Ligue des droits de l'Homme


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Octobre 2021)

Bernard Tapie est mort à l'âge de 78 ans.


----------



## Powerdom (3 Octobre 2021)

Dis donc la-dessus tu es rapide, je ne la trouve que sur le site du Progrès


----------



## Romuald (3 Octobre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> Dis donc la-dessus tu es rapide, je ne la trouve que sur le site du Progrès


Croque-mort, c'est un métier


----------



## nicomarcos (3 Octobre 2021)

Décès à 8h40.








						Bernard Tapie est mort à l'âge de 78 ans
					

L'homme d'affaires et ancien ministre de la Ville de Pierre Bérégovoy souffrait depuis 2017 d'un cancer de l’estomac.




					www.bfmtv.com


----------



## lamainfroide (3 Octobre 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Bernard Tapie est mort à l'âge de 78 ans.
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 241383​


Il y a 3 ou 4 jours, il y avait un documentaire à la téloche sur lui. Je tombe dessus par hasard, en zappant, et je le mate d'une oreille distraite.
Ma femme rentre dans la pièce et me demande "Qu'est-ce qu'il se passe, il est mort ?"
... (je flippe - elle a un don ou quoi ?)
Mine de rien, qu'on apprécie ou pas le personnage (lui même disait : "Certains me détestent prétextant que je suis un truand et les autres, parce que je serais un truand, m'adorent"), c'est un sacré bonhomme qui vient de passer. 
Chez nous ça restera l'artisan de "pour toujours et à jamais, les premiers" (nda : l'OM, le premier club français à devenir champion d'Europe).
Le Vélodrome doit être bien triste aujourd'hui.


----------



## bompi (3 Octobre 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Chez nous ça restera l'artisan de "pour toujours et à jamais, les premiers" (nda : l'OM, le premier club français à devenir champion d'Europe).
> Le Vélodrome doit être bien triste aujourd'hui.


C’est là que je vois que je ne suis pas Marseillais : je pense d’abord à Valenciennes, ensuite à la coupe d’Europe (et encore).


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Octobre 2021)

bompi a dit:


> C’est là que je vois que je ne suis pas Marseillais : je pense d’abord à Valenciennes, ensuite à la coupe d’Europe (et encore).


Comme je ne suis ni de Marseille ni de Valenciennes, je pense d'abord au Crédit Lyonnais et à Adidas...


----------



## nicomarcos (3 Octobre 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> l'OM, le premier club français à devenir champion d'Europe).


Mais on ne sait à quel prix ?


----------



## aCLR (3 Octobre 2021)

Dîtes ?! Les rabats-joies !? Attendez au moins qu'il soit inhumé pour refaire le monde ^^


----------



## nicomarcos (3 Octobre 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> pour refaire le monde


Ç'était son ambition, je ne vais pas le pleurer !
Le top des bonimenteurs


----------



## Jura39 (3 Octobre 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Bernard Tapie est mort à l'âge de 78 ans.
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 241383​


No comment !!


----------



## lamainfroide (4 Octobre 2021)

bompi a dit:


> C’est là que je vois que je ne suis pas Marseillais : je pense d’abord à Valenciennes, ensuite à la coupe d’Europe (et encore).


Dans mon métier, je croise beaucoup de gens de divers horizons.
Dans le tas, il faut toujours qu'un parisien vienne la ramener en se foutant de l'OM et en essayant de relancer cette vieille bataille OM-PSG.
Il suffit de dire simplement "pour toujours et à jamais, les premiers" et le mec sait qu'il a perdu la joute verbale.
Alors, oui, quand tu es Marseillais et que tu entends Tapie, c'est le premier truc auquel tu penses.
Et après tu penses au Phocéa.


nicomarcos a dit:


> Mais on ne sait à quel prix ?


Ça, les parisiens que je croise évitent de le sortir.


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Octobre 2021)

Sans être marseillais, et sans vouloir relancer cette guéguerre stupide entre le PSG et l'OM, je dois dire que la mort de Bernard Tapie m'attriste.


Politiquement, il m'est arrivé de me sentir assez proche de ses prises de positions, et parfois moins.
Mais dans ce domaine, lui et moi détestions les mêmes choses, et c'est déjà important pour moi.
Le reste de ce que je vais dire de Tapie serait valable même si je l'avais perçu comme un adversaire de toujours dans ce domaine.


J'ai toujours été impressionné par son courage et sa combativité. 
Dans tous les domaines. 

Côté "affaires", l'image du "Saint Bernard des sociétés" est sans doute à relativiser. Encore que... 
Racheter des sociétés en péril ou en faillite pour un franc ou un euro symbolique, pour ensuite les relancer, ça peut faire rêver. 
Bien entendu, c'était au prix de licenciements. Mais considèrant l'état des sociétés qu'il rachetait, je ne suis pas certain que Tapie ait réellement aggravé les choses sur ce plan ; les licensiements en question auraient sans doute eu lieu avec ou sans Tapie. 

Le côté "chanteur" et "acteur" m'a moins convaincu, mais ce n'est pas trop grave.  

Le football, je n'y connais rien, mais s'il a joué un rôle positif pour le football marseillais, tant mieux. 

Après, le parcours de Tapie est trop riche pour qu'on puisse tout évoquer dans le détail... 
Disons que pour un fils d'ouvrier, je trouve qu'il a eu un parcours qui ne peut inspirer que du respect, voire de l'admiration. 

Quant aux diverses "affaires", en particulier Crédit Lyonnais et Adidas, je ne me prononcerai pas sur le fond ; ce genre d'histoires ne me passionne pas trop, en général. 
Supposons qu'il ait été coupable de quelque chose, ce dont je suis très loin d'être certain, mais encore une fois je ne me suis pas penché sur ces sujets de façon approfondie. 
En voyant ça d'assez loin, j'ai quand même eu l'impression d'un acharnement judiciaire assez extravagant pour un justiciable qui n'était quand même pas accusé ni soupçonné de crimes de sang et dont chacun savait qu'il s'approchait de la fin de sa vie en raison d'un cancer... 
J'aime généralement que la justice aille "jusqu'au bout", mais lorsqu'il ne s'agit pas de meutres ni d'ailleurs d'aucune violence physique, je pense qu'accorder un peu de clémence à un homme malade et en fin de vie aurait pu être perçu comme une simple preuve d'humanité... 

Après, Tapie n'était pas parfait, mais en fait qui l'est ?... 
Personnage rugueux, complexe, trop à gauche pour certains et pas assez pour d'autres, soupçonné dans différentes affaires et parfois condamné... 

Humainement, l'individu ne m'a jamais été antipathique. 
Et sauf exceptions, je ne tire pas sur les corbillards... 
Donc, personnellement, en ces circonstances, j'ai plutôt envie de me rappeler les qualités du bonhomme plutôt que d'insister sur sa part sombre, réelle ou supposée. 


Respect pour sa combativité, que rien ne semblait pouvoir ébranler.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Octobre 2021)

Lars Vilks

Caricaturiste Suédois de Mahomet


----------



## bompi (4 Octobre 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Dans mon métier, je croise beaucoup de gens de divers horizons.
> Dans le tas, il faut toujours qu'un parisien vienne la ramener en se foutant de l'OM et en essayant de relancer cette vieille bataille OM-PSG.


Je mets de côté que je ne suis pas parisien et que le PSG est un club affligeant, je ne faisais que penser à ce que j’ai écrit : Valenciennes et son fameux match avant la finale de la coupe européenne.
C’est toujours étonnant cette habitude de ne pas tenir compte de ce qui est écrit et de prêter aux autres des idées qu’ils n’ont pas.


----------



## lamainfroide (5 Octobre 2021)

Tu fais une mauvaise lecture de mon propos.
Et peut-être aies-je en ce moment même une mauvaise lecture du tien.


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Octobre 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Bernard Tapie est mort à l'âge de 78 ans.



Dieu rend à chacun selon ses œuvres. (in Psaume 62)


----------



## nicomarcos (5 Octobre 2021)

Ils conspirent pour le précipiter de son poste élevé; Ils prennent plaisir au mensonge; Ils bénissent de leur bouche, et ils maudissent dans leur coeur. (62:5)


----------



## patlek (5 Octobre 2021)

Nanard!!

C' était quand meme un personnage. Il aurat tout fait!


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Octobre 2021)

Étienne Mougeotte, de TF1 au Figaro, la passion du journalisme.


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Octobre 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Nanard!!
> 
> C' était quand meme un personnage. Il aurat tout fait!




Pour son enterrement, un dernier hommage à Bernard et à ses marchands. 



Bloc de spoiler



Les marchands de Tapie !... 



Bloc de spoiler



C'était juste une petite blague, hein, rien de méchant !... 



Bloc de spoiler



Je teste "discrètement" les possibilités d'enchâssements des balises de spolier !...


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Octobre 2021)

Mort à Paris du premier président de la République islamique d'Iran, Abolhassan Banisadr
					

L'ancien président iranien est décédé des suites «d'une longue maladie» à l'hôpital de la Pitié-Salpêtrière.




					www.lefigaro.fr
				




À l’abris des tueurs de Téhéran, il va enfin pouvoir reposer en paix.


----------



## Jura39 (11 Octobre 2021)

Jean-Daniel Flaysakier  
Journaliste


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Jean-Daniel Flaysakier
> Journaliste
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 242309




Médecin et effectivement journaliste...


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Octobre 2021)

Hubert Germain, dernier compagnon de la Libération, est mort.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Octobre 2021)

Pierre-Emile Pinoncely
plus connu sous le nom de Pinoncelli
Il avait uriné dans l’œuvre de Marcel Duchamp, L’Urinoir… Le Stéphanois Pinoncelli était connu pour ses happenings et ses peintures.


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Octobre 2021)

Mort d'Emmanuel de La Taille, ancien journaliste de TF1


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Octobre 2021)

Colin Powell, secrétaire d'État sous George W. Bush, est décédé du Covid-19


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Octobre 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Colin Powell, secrétaire d'État sous George W. Bush, est décédé du Covid-19
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 243073​


Maintenant on sait ce qu’il y avait dans sa #@% de fiole.

Désolé, je n’arrive pas à compatir. Il a détruit la parole diplomatique de la première démocratie. Depuis tout va à vau l’eau.


----------



## lamainfroide (19 Octobre 2021)

Si je ne suis pas ravi, je ne suis pas malheureux non plus.


----------



## Jura39 (20 Octobre 2021)

Bernard Tiphaine 
La voix françaises de Chuck Norris, Donald Sutherland, Christopher Walken ou encore James Caan 

​


----------



## Romuald (20 Octobre 2021)

Edita Gruberova





Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, elle joue ici le rôle d'un automate​


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Octobre 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Edita Gruberova
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Olympia dans les Contes d’Hoffmann d’Offenbach.


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Octobre 2021)

Bernard Haitink









						Décès du chef d'orchestre Bernard Haitink, dont la pudeur confinait à la grâce
					

DISPARITION - Grandi dans l'ombre de Karajan et de Bernstein, il a été pendant 30 ans la baguette Concertgebouw où il s'est révélé l'un des plus grands chefs de sa génération. Il s'est éteint à Londres à l'âge de 92 ans.




					www.lefigaro.fr
				




Il me restera ses magnifiques enregistrements de Mahler et Bruckner.


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Octobre 2021)

Mort du réalisateur et metteur en scène Marcel Bluwal




​


----------



## Jura39 (25 Octobre 2021)

James Michael Tyler 
Alias Gunther dans la série " Friends "


----------



## Jura39 (26 Octobre 2021)

Walter Smith

L'ancien sélectionneur de l'Ecosse et légendaire entraîneur des Rangers Walter Smith est mort à l'âge de 73 ans, a annoncé mardi le club de Glasgow


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Octobre 2021)

Disparition de Jacques Le Gall, héros de la France Libre


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Novembre 2021)

*Mort de l’Italien Ado Campeol, surnommé « le père du tiramisu »*​​*



*​


----------



## ScapO (1 Novembre 2021)

Slt,
ce n'est pas Aldo ?

Bon Lundi à tous.


----------



## Powerdom (1 Novembre 2021)

ScapO a dit:


> Slt,
> ce n'est pas Aldo ?
> 
> Bon Lundi à tous.


tu aurais lu l'article avant de commenter...


----------



## lamainfroide (1 Novembre 2021)

Selon toutes vraisemblances, le nom et prénom du soi-disant inventeur du Tiramisu prêtent le flanc à toutes les interprétations.
On peut lire Ado ou Aldo tout comme Aldeo Campeoli.
En revanche, tout le monde semble s'accorder pour dire que :

il n'est pas l'inventeur direct
il est bel et bien mort


----------



## ScapO (1 Novembre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> tu aurais lu l'article avant de commenter...


Et j’y aurais lu quoi ?


----------



## Romuald (1 Novembre 2021)

ScapO a dit:


> Et j’y aurais lu quoi ?


Lis le, on te dis !


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Novembre 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Lis le, on te dis !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il ne sait pas !


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Novembre 2021)

Nelson Freire, légende du piano, est mort à 77 ans


----------



## ScapO (1 Novembre 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Il ne sait pas !


Ben non , je suis bien trop con pour savoir.


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Novembre 2021)

ScapO a dit:


> Ben non , je suis bien trop con pour savoir.


Je dirais "trop feignant pour lire" !


----------



## ScapO (1 Novembre 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Je dirais "trop feignant pour lire" !


C'est bien tu progresses dans le "compliment"  , vas-y force toi un peu , je suis sûr que tu peux faire bien mieux.


----------



## aCLR (1 Novembre 2021)

Pop pop pop, on revient aux nécros ^^ Merci !


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Novembre 2021)

Décès du chanteur Astro, un des fondateurs du groupe de reggae UB40


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Novembre 2021)

UB40 (les vrais)


----------



## Powerdom (7 Novembre 2021)

un clip ou on voit des gens fumer et boire de la bière !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Novembre 2021)

Manu Bonmariage - réalisateur belge du magazine mythique Strip-Tease !​


----------



## boninmi (7 Novembre 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 245071
> 
> 
> Manu Bonmariage - réalisateur belge du magazine mythique Strip-Tease !​


Dis donc, il te ressemble beaucoup  . C'est un autoportrait et c'est pour ça que tu te caches le visage ?


----------



## Jura39 (7 Novembre 2021)

Jacques Limouzy
Ancien ministre et maire de Castres


----------



## Jura39 (9 Novembre 2021)

Franck Olivier
Chanteur des génériques d'Albatros 84 et  d'"Astro le petit Robot


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Novembre 2021)

Un mec, il a eu le prix Nobel de la paix


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Novembre 2021)

Jerry Douglas, star des «Feux de l'amour», est mort à 88 ans


----------



## Jura39 (14 Novembre 2021)

Wilbur Smith
Auteur de best-sellers mondiaux, comme la "Saga des Courtney", suite de treize romans, Wilbur Smith, écrivain sud africain, est décédé, samedi, à l'âge de 88 ans.


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Novembre 2021)

Stephen Sondheim, légende de la comédie musicale américaine, est mort


----------



## Berthold (28 Novembre 2021)

*Almudena Grandes*, écrivaine espagnole.


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Novembre 2021)

Décès de Frank Williams, légende de la Formule 1


----------



## Jura39 (1 Décembre 2021)

Grand Jojo


----------



## Powerdom (1 Décembre 2021)

j'ai cette fichue chanson dans la tête maintenant


----------



## Jura39 (3 Décembre 2021)

Lamine Diack
Lamine Diack, ancien patron de l’athlétisme mondial condamné l’an dernier pour corruption, est mort vendredi 3 décembre à son domicile au Sénégal, a déclaré son fils. Lamine Diack a dirigé la Fédération internationale d’athlétisme entre 1999 et 2015.​


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Décembre 2021)

Décès de Françoise Delord, fondatrice du zoo de Beauval.


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Décembre 2021)

Pierre Rabhi, écrivain et figure de l'agroécologie, est mort


----------



## Madalvée (4 Décembre 2021)

Tu as oublié "escroc" et gourou"


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Décembre 2021)

Madalvée a dit:


> Tu as oublié "escroc" et gourou"


Tu peux développer ?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Décembre 2021)

Bob Dole
L'ancien sénateur du Kansas Bob Dole, figure de la politique américaine, est décédé dans la matinée de ce dimanche à l'âge de 98 ans, a annoncé la fondation Elizabeth Dole.


----------



## touba (6 Décembre 2021)

Madalvée a dit:


> Tu as oublié "escroc" et gourou"





Toum'aï a dit:


> Tu peux développer ?


Oui développe @Madalvée parce que si Pierre Rabhi était un escroc alors je suis la reine d'Angleterre.


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Décembre 2021)

* Edward Shames*, *dernier membre des "Band of Brothers", vétéran de la seconde guerre mondiale*, meurt à l'âge de 99ans.


----------



## lamainfroide (6 Décembre 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> * Edward Shames*, *dernier membre des "Band of Brothers", vétéran de la seconde guerre mondiale*, meurt à l'âge de 99ans.


Ah putain c'est con*, ça c'est joué à rien de faire le siècle.

* C'est toujours con de mourir, quelque part, j'en conviens.


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Décembre 2021)

*John Miles, l’auteur du mythique « Music », est mort*​
*



*​


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Décembre 2021)

touba a dit:


> Oui développe @Madalvée parce que si Pierre Rabhi était un escroc *alors je suis la reine d'Angleterre.*
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 248283


Mes respects, Éminence !

Il apparaît, en effet que les mots de Madalvée semblent parfaitement justifiés !

Pour vous permettre d'étendre votre culture : Décès de Pierre Rabhi : les erreurs de l’idéologue de la décroissance.

Honni soit qui mal y pense !


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Décembre 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Mes respects, Éminence !
> 
> Il apparaît, en effet que les mots de Madalvée semblent parfaitement justifiés !
> 
> ...




*En toute objectivité... *


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Décembre 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> *En toute objectivité... *


Une vieille habitude bien connue : quand le message dérange, on s'en prend au messager...

Quant à répondre intelligemment...


----------



## lamainfroide (7 Décembre 2021)

Peut-être que là, par contre, il s'en trouve de l'objectivité.
J'avoue que l'article du Boulevard Voltaire m'est apparu partisan (et je ne parlerais pas de la dernière phrase que je ne pense pas du tout objective et que j'aurais tendance à qualifier d'idiote). Et pourtant je l'ai lu sans à priori.


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Décembre 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Une vieille habitude bien connue : quand le message dérange, on s'en prend au messager...
> 
> Quant à répondre intelligemment...




Si tu cliques sur mon lien de mon précédent post #90, tu arrives sur une page de Wikipedia qui te parle de Boulevard Voltaire.
En toute rigueur, une référence à Wikipedia ne suffit pas, et Boulevard Voltaire mériterait un dossier complet, avec sources multiples, fiables, recoupées, etc...

Je n'ai pas, à priori, plus de raisons de m'en prendre à toi plus qu'à un autre, malgré nos profonds désaccords de convictions.


Si tu veux le fond de ma pensée, je pense que le concept de décroissance mérite mieux que des caricatures grossières.
Qu'on y adhère ou pas, le sujet de la décroissance mérite largement sa place dans un débat apaisé, sincère, argumenté correctement.
Et honnêtement, avec la fermeture du Comptoir, je ne vois pas très bien comment débattre à propos de la décroissance.
Sujet qui, encore une fois, mérite mieux, dans tous les cas, que des espèces de caricatures, de la haine et des ricanements.

Mais tu choisis, pour nous proposer une définition de la décroissance, de faire pointer ton lien vers le site de Boulevard Voltaire.
Site dont je ne suis pas un lecteur régulier, c'est vraiment le moins qu'on puisse dire.

Et comme je n'ai pas envie, et surtout pas en ce moment, de passer des heures et des heures à me documenter sur Boulevard Voltaire, je vais me contenter d'un petit copier-coller à partir d'une page de Wikipedia :



			
				Wikipedia a dit:
			
		

> Boulevard Voltaire est un site d'actualité français d'extrême droite, lancé en 2012 par Robert Ménard, Emmanuelle Duverger et Dominique Jamet. Le site a publié plusieurs fausses informations et s’est livré à de la désinformation. En 2014, il est condamné pour provocation à la haine envers les musulmans.
> 
> Histoire
> Positionnement politique à l'extrême droite
> ...



OK, c'est juste un survol, un aperçu, et les curieux auront la possibilité de lire tout l'article de Wikipedia, et même d'aller bien plus loin.


Tu as le droit d'aimer Boulevard Voltaire, mais pour quelqu'un comme moi, les seuls mots "extrême droite", "complotisme" , "désinformation" , "fausses informations", "condamnation pour provocation à la haine envers les musulmans" sont suffisants pour constituer une sorte de condensé de ce que je déteste le plus sur le net et ailleurs.
Tu ne peux pas poster ça et espérer que personne ne vas réagir ou que les réactions seront toutes apaisées.

Et encore, là, je m'automodère, crois-moi...
J'ai eu quelques fâcheuses occasions d'entendre parler de Boulevard Voltaire.
Et en quelques occasions plus regrettables encore, il m'est arrivé d'en lire quelques pages.
Je ne connais pas ce site uniquement via Wikipedia.
Alors oui, dans la mesure du possible, je m'efforce de respecter d'autres opinions que les miennes, ainsi que ceux qui s'en font le relais.
Mais Boulevard Voltaire me donne envie de vomir. Cela s'apparente pour moi aux poubelles du net.
Tant sur le fond que sur la forme, tant du point de vue de leurs opinions que du point de vue de la fiabilité de leurs articles.


Plus haut, je ne crois pas que la référence de @lamainfroide soit "objective", mais en citant Le Monde Diplomatique, il cite un véritable média d'information et d'opinion, de grande qualité à mon humble avis, et il relève considérablement le niveau.
Merci, cher Porc Non Graphique, si je peux me permette une telle familiarité, d'avoir judicieusement proposé un contrepoint salvateur pour parler de Pierre Rabhi en citant un article digne de lui. 


Tout comme pour d'autres sujet, le Comptoir étant fermé, je ne peux pas faire mieux qu'une réponse "à minima".
Pierre Rabhi aurait mérité mieux, et le concept de décroissance aussi.
Pas "Boulevard Voltaire" que je me contente de signaler comme un site dangereux et toxique, pour les raisons dont je parle plus haut, et dont parlent de nombreux médias, fort heureusement.



Fin de la parenthèse en ce  qui me concerne.


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Décembre 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Je n'ai pas, à priori, plus de raisons de m'en prendre à toi plus qu'à un autre, malgré nos profonds désaccords de convictions.
> Fin de la parenthèse en ce  qui me concerne.


Bel effort !

Logorrhée tout simplement pathétique !

Désaccord, c'est certain : nous ne donnons pas le même sens au mot "démocratie"...


----------



## Romuald (7 Décembre 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Logorrhée tout simplement pathétique !


Ca c'est de l'argument ou je ne m'y connais pas.


----------



## bompi (7 Décembre 2021)

Je ne savais pas que Dominique Jamet avait participé à la création de Bd Voltaire. Je me souviens de lui à Droit de Réponse (entre autres). Quelqu’un d’assez intéressant, dans son genre, assurément intelligent et cultivé.
L’article de BV donné en lien ci-dessus n’est vraiment pas du même niveau.


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Décembre 2021)

Décès de la romancière et journaliste Maryse Wolinski à 78 ans


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Décembre 2021)

Michael Nesmith du groupe The Monkees meurt à 78 ans




Edit (bompi) : Depuis le temps, tu utilises encore des liens _via_ Google ? Faudrait faire un effort.


----------



## Jura39 (11 Décembre 2021)

Manolo Santana
Manolo Santana, légende du tennis et premier Espagnol à avoir remporté Wimbledon en 1966, est décédé samedi à l'âge de 83 ans, ont annoncé dans un communiqué les organisateurs du Masters 1000 de Madrid, tournoi dont il était président d'honneur.


----------



## aCLR (11 Décembre 2021)

Steve Bronski, fondateur du groupe Bronski beat, a tiré sa révérence !









						Steve Bronski, cofondateur avec Jimmy Somerville du groupe Bronski Beat, est mort à 61 ans
					

Il avait fondé avec Jimmy Somerville le groupe Bronki Beat dans les années 80 en Angleterre. Il s'est éteint à l'âge de 61 ans.




					www.francetvinfo.fr


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Décembre 2021)

La romancière Anne Rice, autrice des « Chroniques des vampires », est morte
					

Ecrivaine aux plus de 100 millions de livres vendus, elle a consacré son œuvre à refaçonner la figure mythologique du vampire, devenu sous sa plume un être sensuel, tourmenté et érotique. Elle est morte le 11 décembre, à l’âge de 80 ans




					www.lemonde.fr
				




J’ai lu _Les infortunes de la belle au bois dormant_. Pas mal. Un style élégant. Jamais eu le temps de m’attaquer à ses histoires de vampires, pas trop l’intérêt non plus.


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Décembre 2021)

Disparition. L'actrice Veronica Forqué, la "Kika" de Pedro ...


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Décembre 2021)

Marcel Meys, le doyen des Français, est mort à l'âge de 112 ans


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Décembre 2021)

Laurent Bouvet, le soldat de la gauche républicaine, est mort


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Décembre 2021)

L'un des co-auteurs du Centre Pompidou, *Richard Rogers*, est mort à l'âge de 88 ans.

Sur Wikipedia : *Richard Rogers*.


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Décembre 2021)

L'architecte britannique Richard Rogers est décédé


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Décembre 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> L'architecte britannique Richard Rogers est décédé
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 249883​




Nous sommes d'accord.


----------



## Gwen (20 Décembre 2021)

Carlos Marin du Groupe Il Divo.
https://www.20minutes.fr/arts-stars...1220-carlos-marin-groupe-divo-mort-age-53-ans


----------



## Gwen (21 Décembre 2021)

Un des comédien de Joséphine, ange gardien et Section de recherches : Pierre Cassignard est mort.​








						Le comédien Pierre Cassignard est mort
					

Metteur en scène, acteur de théâtre, de cinéma et de télévision, Pierre Cassignard est mort ce lundi 20 décembre 2021. Il avait 56 ans.




					actu.fr


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Décembre 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Un des comédien de Joséphine, ange gardien et Section de recherches : Pierre Cassignard est mort.


On n'est pas sourds...


----------



## Gwen (21 Décembre 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> On n'est pas sourds...


Je n’ai pas crié, c'est juste mis en exergue.
c’est  mon copié-collé sur mon iPhone qui est en gras (alors que je l’avais enlevé).


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Décembre 2021)

Mort de l'archevêque Desmond Tutu, icône de la lutte anti-apartheid


----------



## Berthold (26 Décembre 2021)

C'est en son hommage que Miles Davis a enregistré le titre (et l'album) éponyme :


----------



## Jura39 (26 Décembre 2021)

Karolos Papoulias
Ancien Président Grec


----------



## Jura39 (27 Décembre 2021)

Jean-Marc Vallée
Réalisateur québécois de films dont « Dallas Buyers Club » et de projets télévisés tels que « Big Little Lies »


----------



## Gwen (27 Décembre 2021)

Un décès qui me touche particulièrement, celui de T. Marc Taylor. Le désigner des jouets de mon adolescence. 

https://abc7.com/t-mark-talor-he-man-masters-of-the-universe-mattel/11387392/


----------



## Jura39 (27 Décembre 2021)

Sarah Weddington
L’avocate Sarah Weddington, qui a obtenu le droit à l’avortement aux Etats-Unis


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Décembre 2021)

La moitié de Temps X


----------



## Le docteur (28 Décembre 2021)

Je viens de voir. Et l'autre moitié était à l'hosto aussi.


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Décembre 2021)

Le docteur a dit:


> Je viens de voir. Et l'autre moitié était à l'hosto aussi.


Covid...


----------



## Le docteur (28 Décembre 2021)

Oui.
Quand on a connu Temps X alors qu'on était (déjà) fan de SF, on garde un petit attachement sentimental à ces deux-là.


----------



## Jura39 (29 Décembre 2021)

Sabine Weiss
Photographe française d'origine suisse Sabine Weiss est décédée à 97 ans, ce mercredi. Elle était la dernière représentante de la photographie humaniste française, mouvement dont faisaient partie Robert Doisneau et Willy Ronis.


----------



## Powerdom (30 Décembre 2021)

​*Michael 'Rich' Clifford*​*Michael Richard Uram Clifford* dit *Rich Clifford* est un astronaute américain né le 13 octobre 1952 et mort le 28 décembre 2021


----------



## Jura39 (30 Décembre 2021)

Edward Osborne Wilson
Chercheur Américain , père de la sociobiologie et défendeur de la biodiversité 
Spécialiste des fourmis, le biologiste, décédé le 26 décembre à 92 ans, détenteur de deux Pulitzer et d’un prix Crafoord, insistait sur la prégnance de la génétique dans les comportements animaux, y compris humains.





​


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Décembre 2021)

L'actrice Betty White, icône de la télévision américaine, est morte à l'âge de 99 ans


----------



## Madalvée (31 Décembre 2021)

Elle chantait bien, dommage qu'elle ait changé de sexe et de couleur.


----------



## boninmi (1 Janvier 2022)

Naren Chandra Das, dernier soldat survivant de l'escorte du dalaï lama dans sa fuite hors du Tibet en 1959 .
Que le dalaï lama n'ait jamais pu revenir dans son pays se passe de commentaire.


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Janvier 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Naren Chandra Das, dernier soldat survivant de l'escorte du dalaï lama dans sa fuite hors du Tibet en 1959 .
> Que le dalaï lama n'ait jamais pu revenir dans son pays se passe de commentaire.


Monsieur Xi Jinping me signale qu’il peut revenir quand il veut.


----------



## boninmi (1 Janvier 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Monsieur Xi Jinping me signale qu’il peut revenir quand il veut.


Directement en rééducation. On ignore le résultat en ce qui concerne le Panchen Lama. Fin du hors sujet.


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Janvier 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Directement en rééducation. On ignore le résultat en ce qui concerne le Panchen Lama. Fin du hors sujet.


Roooh tout de suite ce mauvais esprit occidental. On ne va pas progresser vers la compréhension mutuelle et l’harmonie universelle avec de telles dispositions d’esprit. Un cellule de méditation sera gracieusement mise à sa disposition, tout au plus, avec tout le confort qui sied à un ascète.
Voyons, la Chine est un grand et beau pays qui s’est donné pour but d’édifier une société véritablement socialiste où on célèbre les sports d’hiver sous le patronage olympique.


----------



## bompi (2 Janvier 2022)

D’un point de vue sportif, on peut considérer que 2022 démarrera à Pékin (JO) et s’achèvera au Qatar (CdM de futébol).

Mais on n’est pas obligé de regarder.


----------



## Berthold (2 Janvier 2022)

Johann Hervé,
luthier,
fondateur de Guitare Station.


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Janvier 2022)

C'est au tour d'Igor Igor et Grichka Bogdanoff


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Janvier 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> La moitié de Temps X



 * 
L'autre moitié de Temps X... * 

Temps X est entièrement mort.


(Grillé par TimeCapsule...
Les rubriques nécrologiques sont une spécialité à part entière. 

Si ça se trouve les frangins nous lisent depuis une dimension parallèle et se fendent la pêche... 

Autant dire que je n'y crois pas moi-même...
C'était juste pour faire un peu de Science-Fiction ! )


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Janvier 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> C'est au tour d'Igor Igor et Grichka Bogdanoff
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 251377​




C'est vrai, mais ils ne sont pas non plus morts le même jour. 
Disons qu'ils se sont suivis de près, à quelques jours-près... Six jours pour être précis. 
Mais que valent quelques jours par rapport à l'infini ?... 

Ou pour reprendre une citation parfois attribuée à Woody Allen: "l'infini, c'est long, surtout vers la fin..."


----------



## Powerdom (3 Janvier 2022)

Il a une drôle de bouche le mec là non ?


----------



## Gwen (3 Janvier 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Si ça se trouve les frangins nous lisent depuis une dimension parallèle et se fendent la pêche...


où se lamentent en se disant qu’ils auraient du se faire vacciner. L’excuse « on ne tombe jamais malade » ne tient plus. Il suffit d’une fois et justement, sans défenses immunitaires, c‘est fatal.


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Janvier 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Il a une drôle de bouche le mec là non ?




Non non, sur la planète dont ils venaient, je crois que c'est très courant.


----------



## touba (3 Janvier 2022)

Grichka n'allait pas l'attendre x temps non plus...


----------



## Le docteur (5 Janvier 2022)

Les jumeaux, quand l'un des deux meurt, c'est rarement une bonne nouvelle pour l'autre.
On en a vu se suivre à deux jours.


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Janvier 2022)

Peter Bogdanovich, réalisateur américain de La Dernière Séance, est mort
					

Le cinéaste américain Peter Bogdanovich est mort à l'âge de 82 ans, a annoncé ce jeudi son agent.




					www.lefigaro.fr


----------



## Berthold (7 Janvier 2022)

Si votre nom de famille commence par les lettres B.O.G.D.A.N.O.V, merci de contacter au plus vite votre médecin de famille, ou à défaut, tout professionnel de santé de votre entourage proche.
Faites vite.

_Le ministère de la santé_


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Janvier 2022)

*7 ans déjà...





*​


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Janvier 2022)

Sir Sidney Poitier, premier acteur noir à remporter l'Oscar, est mort


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Janvier 2022)

* Peter Bogdanovich

(1939 - 2022)* 
​Homme de cinéma atypique, qui fut * 
acteur, réalisateur, producteur, etc... *  
Il aura marqué plus d'un cinéphile...


----------



## aCLR (7 Janvier 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Les rubriques nécrologiques sont une spécialité à part entière.


_« More pinball ? Shoot again ! »   _


----------



## touba (7 Janvier 2022)

Le docteur a dit:


> Les jumeaux, quand l'un des deux meurt, c'est rarement une bonne nouvelle pour l'autre.
> On en a vu se suivre à deux jours.


Ouais on a vu ne pas se suivre non plus. Probablement beaucoup plus d'ailleurs.


----------



## aCLR (8 Janvier 2022)

touba a dit:


> Ouais on a vu ne pas se suivre non plus. Probablement beaucoup plus d'ailleurs.


Pour l’épilogue, ces deux là se croyaient immunisés…


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Janvier 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Pour l’épilogue, ces deux là se croyaient immunisés…



Et même éternellement jeunes et pratiquement immortels, je crois...


----------



## Le docteur (8 Janvier 2022)

touba a dit:


> Ouais on a vu ne pas se suivre non plus. Probablement beaucoup plus d'ailleurs.


Oui, c'est vrai que c'est très con, comme affirmation. Mais je pensais à deux autres jumeaux célèbres.


----------



## Le docteur (8 Janvier 2022)

Marc Vouillot, une légende du powerlifting (force athlétique) français.
Grand champion et grand entraîneur.






						Marc Vouillot — Wikipédia
					






					fr.wikipedia.org


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Janvier 2022)

Iran: mort en prison de l'écrivain Baktash Abtin après avoir contracté le Covid-19
					

Le poète et cinéaste iranien Baktash Abtin, critique du régime de Téhéran, est décédé en prison après y avoir contracté le Covid-19, ont annoncé...




					www.lefigaro.fr


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Janvier 2022)

Michael Lang, co-créateur du festival Woodstock, est décédé


----------



## touba (10 Janvier 2022)

Les gros mentons sont pas à la fête.


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Janvier 2022)

États-Unis : le comédien américain Bob Saget, âgé de 65 ans, retrouvé mort dans un hôtel


----------



## Jura39 (10 Janvier 2022)

Jean Maheu
Ancien énarque et collaborateur du général de Gaulle, qui avait dirigé la radio publique de 1989 à 1995, était âgé de 90 ans.


----------



## lamainfroide (10 Janvier 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> États-Unis : le comédien américain Bob Saget, âgé de 65 ans, retrouvé mort dans un hôtel
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 252053​


Oh punaise, je ne l'avais pas reconnu.


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Janvier 2022)

Le président du Parlement européen, l’Italien David Sassoli, est mort


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Janvier 2022)

Mort de Ronnie Spector, chanteuse des Ronettes et voix inoubliable de "Be My Baby"


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Janvier 2022)

Ricardo Bofill meurt du Covid : l'architecte catalan avait conçu le quartier Antigone à Montpellier


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Janvier 2022)

Jean-Jacques Beineix


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Janvier 2022)

Je viens de l’apprendre en lisant sa nécrologie sur le _Figaro_ et _Le Monde_, toutes deux aussi affligeantes de banalités recuites.

Pas un mot du sublime _Diva_ (1981) ou de _La lune dans le caniveau_ (1983).

La presse sera donc toujours aussi infâme avec lui, comme lorsqu’il fut accusé d’avoir « tué Montant » avec le tournage de _IP5_.

N’écoutez pas ces imbéciles. Chaque film de Jean-Jacques Beineix vaut le détour. Il n’y a rien à jeter dans son œuvre.


----------



## touba (14 Janvier 2022)

Le Monde


> Pour certains, Beineix restera le réalisateur de _Diva_ (1981), puis de _La Lune dans le caniveau_ (1983), qui l’ont fait connaître. Lui se rappelait surtout avoir été insulté à Cannes pour ce dernier film. Mais la plupart retiendront _37°2 le matin_, adaptation du roman de Philippe Djian, avec Jean-Hugues Anglade et Béatrice Dalle.



Le Figaro


> Dans son premier long-métrage, _Diva_ (1981), il y a un postier fou d'opéra. Richard Bohringer compose un puzzle géant sur le sol de son loft où trône une baignoire. Comme dans _Subway_, de Luc Besson, on trouve une course-poursuite dans le métro. Frédéric Andréi, l'acteur, avait juré à Beineix qu'il s'entraînait. Il cracha ses poumons dès la troisième prise. _Diva_ n'attire d'abord pas les foules mais c'est l'époque où un film peut rester des semaines à l'affiche. Le bouche à oreille a le temps de s'installer. Le chroniqueur Jean-Michel Gravier lui consacre tellement d'articles se terminant par la litanie « Diva, Diva, Diva ! » qu'il finit par rafler une moisson de César.
> 
> Beineix est mis sur orbite et enchaîne avec_ La Lune dans le caniveau_ (1983), tiré d'un roman de David Goodis, avec Gérard Depardieu. Le réalisateur enfonce le clou d'une esthétique pubarde qui tourne le dos au naturalisme. Couleurs criardes, cadrages bizarres, il n'en faut pas plus pour que la critique se pince le nez. Tourné à Cinecitta avec un budget conséquent, le résultat est une catastrophe financière. Sur le plateau, Depardieu siffle de la vodka en douce et Nastassja Kinski refuse de l'embrasser à l'écran.


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Janvier 2022)

touba a dit:


> Le Monde
> 
> 
> Le Figaro


Tout à l’heure ce n’était pas ces textes.
Heureux qu’ils aient corrigé le tir. M’enfin « esthétique pubarbe » … et Van Gogh, il « barbouille » ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Janvier 2022)

Le célèbre styliste italien Nino Cerruti est mort


----------



## Jura39 (16 Janvier 2022)

Ibrahim Boubacar Keïta
Ancien président du Mali


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Janvier 2022)

Football : disparition de Paco Gento, légende du Real Madrid


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Janvier 2022)

L'acteur *Gaspard Ulliel* (1984 - 2022), qui avait remporté un César pour *Juste la Fin du Monde (2016)*, est mort des suites d'un accident de ski.


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Janvier 2022)

La chanteuse brésilienne Elza Soares meurt à l'âge de 91 ans


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Janvier 2022)

Le "pain de viande" est arrivé à sa date limite de consommation ... 

Meat Loaf





​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Janvier 2022)

Mauvais temps pour les héros !   

Jean Jacques Savin

​


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Janvier 2022)

Le brigadier Alexandre Martin a succombé à ses blessures après une attaque au mortier d'un camp militaire de Barkhane ce samedi.


----------



## Jura39 (23 Janvier 2022)

Jean-Claude Mézières
Co-créateur de la bande-dessinée « Valérian et Laureline », culte chez les fans de science-fiction, Jean-Claude Mézières est mort à l'âge de 83 ans


----------



## touba (23 Janvier 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Le brigadier Alexandre Martin a succombé à ses blessures après une attaque au mortier d'un camp militaire de Barkhane ce samedi.
> ​


C'est étonnant sur certaines photos ils lui ont collé un képi...








						Le brigadier Alexandre Martin tué à Gao au Mali
					






					regionalis.fr


----------



## lamainfroide (24 Janvier 2022)

touba a dit:


> C'est étonnant sur certaines photos ils lui ont collé un képi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Et le moins qu'on puisse dire, c'est que le mec qui s'est occupé du photomontage n'est pas un cador.
Quel besoin avaient-ils, ces cons-là, de lui coller un galure ?
Surtout pour le faire aussi mal.


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Janvier 2022)

*Thierry Mugler*.

(sans képi) ​


----------



## Powerdom (24 Janvier 2022)

touba a dit:


> C'est étonnant sur certaines photos ils lui ont collé un képi...


je me disais aussi, elle est bizarre cette photo.


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Janvier 2022)

« Lorsque le sage montre la lune, l'imbécile regarde le doigt... ou le classement de Shangai» (proverbe chinois)


----------



## Powerdom (26 Janvier 2022)

Marie claire Chevalier figure de la lutte pour le droit à l'avortement


----------



## boninmi (26 Janvier 2022)

Le photographe de flamenco notamment René Robert, mort de froid dans la rue en plein Paris après un malaise et être resté plusieurs heures sur le trottoir sans que personne ne lui porte secours.






						Hommage à René Robert - [Flamenco Magazine]
					






					flamencoweb.fr


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Janvier 2022)

Mort de l'écrivain René de Obaldia, cent ans de plénitude


----------



## Jura39 (29 Janvier 2022)

Guy Laporte
Ancien Joueur et manager du XV de France
L'ancien demi d'ouverture international s'est éteint dans la nuit de vendredi à samedi, des suites d'un infarctus. Il avait 69 ans


----------



## lamainfroide (29 Janvier 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> Guy Laporte
> Ancien Joueur et manager du XV de France
> L'ancien demi d'ouverture international s'est éteint dans la nuit de vendredi à samedi, des suites d'un infarctus. Il avait 69 ans
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 253729


Figure de mon enfance.
Je dois avoir quelque part un autographe de lui, sur le même papier que celui de Serge Blanco.
Tu vas voir que je l'ai paumé, comme un connard.


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Janvier 2022)

L’historien Philippe Contamine est mort


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Janvier 2022)

Je venais justement de finir son _Charles VII. Une vie, une politique_. (le livre sur la photo)

Encore un grand maître qui s'en va.


----------



## touba (30 Janvier 2022)

Il attendait que tu finisses son livre pour mourir... T'aurais du lire plus doucement ou ne jamais le finir. Assassin.


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Janvier 2022)

touba a dit:


> Il attendait que tu finisses son livre pour mourir... T'aurais du lire plus doucement ou ne jamais le finir. Assassin.


Hum… intéressante théorie. Vais-je acheter le bouquin de Zemmour ? 

Et ceux d’autres candidats, ne soyons pas aveuglément partisans.

D’un autre côté donner du fric à tout ces pignoufs, ça me ferait mal.


----------



## nicomarcos (31 Janvier 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> D’un autre côté donner du fric à tout ces pignoufs, ça me ferait mal.


Donc si on suit la théorie ils n'en profiteront pas


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Janvier 2022)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Donc si on suit la théorie ils n'en profiteront pas


Mouai…. mais il faut aussi lire ces livres et les finir…


----------



## Jura39 (31 Janvier 2022)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Donc si on suit la théorie ils n'en profiteront pas


Ils en ont déjà bien profités et en profites encore


----------



## nicomarcos (31 Janvier 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ils en ont déjà bien profités et en profites encore





> Non si Moonwalker se dépêche de lire


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Janvier 2022)

Sodexo : Pierre Bellon, l'ogre des cantines, est mort


----------



## nicomarcos (31 Janvier 2022)

Il a abusé de sa malbouffe.


----------



## lamainfroide (31 Janvier 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Sodexo : Pierre Bellon, l'ogre des cantines, est mort
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 253905​


Il était marseillais, punaise.
Une saloperie de plus à nous foutre sur le dos.
Mais qu'est-ce on a fait, bordel, qu'est-ce on a fait ?


----------



## touba (31 Janvier 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Mouai…. mais il faut aussi lire ces livres et les finir…


La quatrième de couverture suffit.


----------



## Powerdom (2 Février 2022)

Monica Vitti

ici avec Alain Delon.






Nom de naissanceMaria Luisa CeciarelliNaissance3 novembre 1931
Rome, ItalieNationalitéItalienneDécès2 février 2022 (à 90 ans)
Rome, ItalieProfessionActriceFilms notables_L'avventura
La Nuit
L'Éclipse
La Fille au pistolet
Drame de la jalousie_


----------



## Luc G (6 Février 2022)

Jacques Abeille est mort.

Un petit extrait du commentaire du monde :
_Peintre, poète et romancier surréaliste dont l’œuvre à l’imagination ouverte est nourrie d’onirisme, de fantastique et d’érotisme, Jacques Abeille est mort à Libourne (Gironde), le 23 janvier, à l’âge de 79 ans.

Longtemps négligé par le monde de l’édition comme de la critique, Jacques Abeille a soudain été mis en lumière quand son roman Les Jardins statuaires, tenu pour son chef-d’œuvre, a été distingué en 2010 – mention spéciale du prix Wepler-Fondation La Poste lors de sa réédition. Texte écrit en 1975, il devait paraître en 1976 grâce à Régine Deforges, quand sa maison d’édition fit faillite. Il ne le fut que six ans plus tard, chez Flammarion, mais le stock des exemplaires partit en fumée ; repris chez Joëlle Losfeld en 2004, le livre ne rencontra qu’indifférence, et c’est sa troisième publication, aux éphémères éditions cycle des contrées, qui l’impose finalement, mettant en lumière l’ensemble d’une œuvre littéraire, Le Cycle des contrées, dont ce n’était que le volume inaugural. Menée à terme en 2020, avec la parution de La Vie de l’explorateur perdu, l’immense fresque, dix romans et recueils de nouvelles sous les somptueuses livrées de François Schuiten, est désormais disponible aux éditions Le Tripode._

J'avais acheté la version Flammarion de "les jardins statuaires"  (j'avais eu un exemplaire avant que le stock ne brûle !). J'avais mis longtemps pour lire ce livre, non que j'ai eu du mal à le lire mais je le trouvait tellement fort que je m'arrêtais dès que je sentais que je n'étais pas prêt pour en profiter au mieux…

J'ai été ravi quand le Tripode a réédité ce livre et tous les autres du cycle des Contrées. Encore un auteur à part, une atopie presque gracquienne, un monde fabuleux, le monde de Terrèbre. C'est Schuiten qui a illustré ces livres.

Jetez un œil sur ses livres…
(Sous le nom de Léo Barthe, il a également écrit des textes érotiques faisant partie pour certains du cycle des Contrées au point d'ailleurs que Léo Barthe est un personnage de ce cycle… et ce sont aussi des textes étranges et forts)


----------



## Jura39 (6 Février 2022)

Rayan 
Il avait juste 5 ans 








						Maroc : le petit Rayan, tombé dans un puits, est mort
					

L’enfant de 5 ans a été extrait dans la soirée et pris en charge immédiatement par une ambulance stationnée à la sortie du tunnel. Il était tombé mardi dans un puits asséché de 32 mètres de profondeur.




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Février 2022)

Luc G a dit:


> Jacques Abeille est mort.
> 
> Un petit extrait du commentaire du monde :
> _Peintre, poète et romancier surréaliste dont l’œuvre à l’imagination ouverte est nourrie d’onirisme, de fantastique et d’érotisme, Jacques Abeille est mort à Libourne (Gironde), le 23 janvier, à l’âge de 79 ans.
> ...




Je ne connaissais pas cet auteur, mais l'hommage que tu lui rends est superbe.


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Février 2022)

Mort de Jean-Pierre Grédy, auteur des vaudevilles « Folle Amanda » et « Potiche »


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Février 2022)

« Luc Montagnier est mort » : le Prix Nobel de médecine 2008


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Février 2022)

Ben non, il est toujours bien vivant.


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Février 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ben non, il est toujours bien vivant.


En effet : pourquoi certains ont cru à une fake news ? - YouTubehttps://www.youtube.com › watch


----------



## aCLR (9 Février 2022)

Donc… Après le professeur Montagnier aurait dit que les vaccinés contre la covid mourront dans les deux ans, voilà que le professeur Montagnier serait mort deux ans après le début de la pandémie…

Et qui c’est qui trinque ?
Not’ croque-mort !

Affreux !


----------



## touba (10 Février 2022)

Joli coup marketing pour vendre ses albums. Même moi je me suis fait avoir, j'ai acheté son best of _Le meilleur de Montagné_.


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Février 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ben non, il est toujours bien vivant.





TimeCapsule a dit:


> En effet : pourquoi certains ont cru à une fake news ? - YouTubehttps://www.youtube.com › watch





aCLR a dit:


> Donc… Après le professeur Montagnier aurait dit que les vaccinés contre la covid mourront dans les deux ans, voilà que le professeur Montagnier serait mort deux ans après le début de la pandémie…
> 
> Et qui c’est qui trinque ?
> Not’ croque-mort !
> ...





touba a dit:


> Joli coup marketing pour vendre ses albums. Même moi je me suis fait avoir, j'ai acheté son best of _Le meilleur de Montagné_.


Intéressant :  Le Pr Luc Montagnier, prix Nobel de médecine et militant, s’est éteint à 89 ans

D'aucuns n'ont, entre autres alertes, apprécié le scandale du sang contaminé...
Jolie raie publique !


----------



## aCLR (10 Février 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Intéressant :  Le Pr Luc Montagnier, prix Nobel de médecine et militant, s’est éteint à 89 ans
> 
> D'aucuns n'ont, entre autres alertes, apprécié le scandale du sang contaminé...
> Jolie raie publique !


Du coup !? Il est mort ou pas ?! Nous ne sommes pas sur le fake-mortem !?


----------



## aCLR (10 Février 2022)

En attendant, Betty Davis a vraiment passé l’arme à gauche !


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Février 2022)

André Wilms





​


----------



## Romuald (10 Février 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> D'aucuns n'ont, entre autres alertes, apprécié le scandale du sang contaminé...


Tu peux préciser ? C'est Montagnier qui a révélé le scandale ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Février 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu peux préciser ? C'est Montagnier qui a révélé le scandale ?


Tu te bouges, et tu cherches !


----------



## boninmi (10 Février 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Du coup !? Il est mort ou pas ?! Nous ne sommes pas sur le fake-mortem !?


Pas encore enregistré sous Wiki, en tout cas:









						Luc Montagnier — Wikipédia
					






					fr.wikipedia.org


----------



## patlek (10 Février 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Intéressant :  Le Pr Luc Montagnier, prix Nobel de médecine et militant, s’est éteint à 89 ans



çà me semble etre un site particulièrement douteux "marcel d"....


----------



## Romuald (10 Février 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Tu te bouges, et tu cherches !


Non.
L'affaire du sang contaminé, je connais. Par contre que tu relies ça à la mort de Montagnier, j'ai du mal à comprendre, d'où ma question.


----------



## aCLR (10 Février 2022)

Bon… Je prépare la serpillière !


----------



## touba (10 Février 2022)

Montagné n'a rien vu de spécial au sujet du sang contaminé.


----------



## Nouvoul (10 Février 2022)

Finalement, il est bien mort (Montagnier), cf Libé de tout à l'heure


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Février 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Bon… Je prépare la serpillière !


Laisses ton placard à balais tranquille : Le professeur Luc Montagnier est mort


----------



## Romuald (10 Février 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Laisses ton placard à balais tranquille : Le professeur Luc Montagnier est mort


Et pour ma question ?
_L'affaire du sang contaminé, je connais. Par contre que tu relies ça à la mort de Montagnier, j'ai du mal à comprendre, peux-tu préciser ?_


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Février 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Et pour ma question ?
> _L'affaire du sang contaminé, je connais. Par contre que tu relies ça à la mort de Montagnier, j'ai du mal à comprendre, peux-tu préciser ?_


Je ne sais pas ce que tu fais de tes doigts en ce moment, mais je te suggère de les utiliser pour t'informer puisque tu ne sembles pas au courant !


----------



## aCLR (10 Février 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Je ne sais pas ce que tu fais de tes doigts en ce moment, mais je te suggère de les utiliser pour t'informer puisque tu ne sembles pas au courant !


C’est tout sauf une réponse…


----------



## Romuald (10 Février 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Je ne sais pas ce que tu fais de tes doigts en ce moment, mais je te suggère de les utiliser pour t'informer puisque tu ne sembles pas au courant !


Ce n'est pas avec mes doigts que je vais pouvoir deviner ce que tu avais en tête quand tu as parlé du sang contaminé à propos de la mort du professeur Montagnier. Donc je réitère encore ma question, car il n'y a que toi qui peux y répondre.


----------



## Gwen (10 Février 2022)

Surtout que j’ai cherché également du coup et je n’ai pas compris. Car à part avoir avertis du scandal à venir à l’époque rien ne relie son décès avec le sang contaminé.


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Février 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu peux préciser ? C'est Montagnier qui a révélé le scandale ?




En gros, Montagnier, découvreur du virus du Sida, s'est plusieurs fois plaint des trop faibles subventions accordées par l'état à ses recherches sur le Sida, entre autres concernant les tests de détection du virus, y-compris au sujet spécifique des dons de sang, à l'époque de *l'affaire du sang contaminé*.


OK, ce fut un scientifique brillant.
Mais à la fin de sa vie, il est malheureusement parti en vrille en développant ou reprenant à son compte différentes théories anti-scientifiques, comme la téléportation de l'ADN, ou la mémoire de l'eau...
Pendant la pandémie de la Covid-19, il était devenu *une figure des antivax*.


----------



## boninmi (10 Février 2022)

La fiche de Wikipedia a été mise à jour.


----------



## Romuald (10 Février 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> En gros, Montagnier, découvreur du virus du Sida, s'est plusieurs fois plaint des trop faibles subventions accordées par l'état à ses recherches sur le Sida, entre autres concernant les tests de détection du virus, y-compris au sujet spécifique des dons de sang, à l'époque de *l'affaire du sang contaminé*.


Comme déjà dit, je suis au courant. Mais ce que TC ne semble pas, ou ne veut pas, comprendre, c'est que je lui demande quel rapport il voit entre ça et la mort de Montagnier, puisqu'il le mentionne.


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Février 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> En gros, Montagnier, découvreur du virus du Sida, s'est plusieurs fois plaint des trop faibles subventions accordées par l'état à ses recherches sur le Sida, entre autres concernant les tests de détection du virus, y-compris au sujet spécifique des dons de sang, à l'époque de *l'affaire du sang contaminé*.


Quelle pudeur : Montagner a été un témoin remarqué au procès du sang contaminé L'affaire du sang contaminé devant la cour d'appel de Paris il y en a suffisamment à lire !
La bonne question : à qui profite ce camouflage ?


----------



## aCLR (10 Février 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> En gros…


Tu réponds à la place de TC mais ce que Romuald et d’autres attendent, c’est comment TC arrive à coupler ces deux informations, la mort du professeur et ses dires, pour valider sa disparition.


----------



## aCLR (10 Février 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> La bonne question : à qui profite ce camouflage ?


Quel camouflage ? Une information de cette ampleur, la mort d’un professeur, sort sur un site de presse mis à l’index par ses pairs, ou on refait l’histoire avec des si ceci si cela on n’en serait pas là ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Février 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Quel camouflage ? Une information de cette ampleur, la mort d’un professeur, sort sur un site de presse mis à l’index par ses pairs, ou on refait l’histoire avec des si ceci si cela on n’en serait pas là ?


Le fait que notre sémillant ministre de la santé Veran et son collègue Salomon n'aient pas encore réagi ne te surprend pas ? Il est vrai qu'ils sont du même parti que les politiques mis en cause au procès du sang contaminé. Le témoignage de Montagnier à ce procès n'a pas arrangé leurs affaires.
`
Ce n'est pas avec un "responsables mais pas coupables" de l'ineffable G. Dufoix que les gens de ce parti ne se montrent pas très rancuniers : la veuve Tapie le confirme aujourd'hui même.


----------



## aCLR (10 Février 2022)

Ok, tu es bien dans l’amalgame politicienne. Et tu sais quoi ?! Le comptoir n’existe plus pour cela et ce sujet se veut parfois potache mais là… Tu dépasses les bornes !

Francesoir a eu une exclu’ ! Personne n’y a cru ! That’s all buddy ! Tout le reste n’est que le signe d’une aigreur, d’une revanche et d’une faconde de politicard.

Venant de toi, Je le ne découvre pas. On se connait un peu maintenant. Mais s’il te plaît Time, calme le jeu. Montagnier est mort le huit et la presse mainstream n’en parle que le dix. C’est comme qui dirait le revers de ces prises de positions passées.


----------



## aCLR (11 Février 2022)

J’en terminerai avec une note légère… Au vingt-heures de tf1 il y avait un reportage sur les arnaques au rétroviseur. Des malandrins abusent de la crédulité de seniors pour leur soutirer quelques biftons en leur faisant croire qu’ils viennent de briser le rétro de ces margoulins.
Bah ! Montagnier c’est pareil. Les antivaxx ont usurpé ces propos – quand ils n’ont carrément pas inventé des billevesées qu’il aurait prononcé – pour leur propagande et le vieux professeur n’a pas eu la force, le courage ou la volonté de rétablir les faits.
Car comme tout homme public, que l’on parle de lui en bien ou en mal, on parle de lui.


----------



## Gwen (11 Février 2022)

Le karateka Tong Tjouen est décédé à 28 ans









						Sarcelles : le karatéka Tong Tjouen est décédé à 28 ans
					

Brillant champion de l'AASS Karaté Sarcelles (Val-d'Oise) et international camerounais, David Tong Tjouen s'est éteint à seulement 28 ans.




					actu.fr


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Février 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> La fiche de Wikipedia a été mise à jour.


C'est étrange comme cette nouvelle a mis du temps à être confirmée dans la presse mainstream, pas seulement en France d'ailleurs.


----------



## aCLR (11 Février 2022)

Tout à fait Moony ! Même si tu étais le premier ici à douter de cette information. C’est bizarre. (sauf pour wikiprout qui n’est pas toujours à jour dans ces fiches)


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Février 2022)

J’ai douté parce que le premier lien de TC disait qu’il s’agissait d’une fakenews et que les sites de la presse, française, étrangère (même RT et Sputnik), n’en parlaient pas. Avec les rares liens Google certaines pages annoncées finissaient en 404.

Il n’y avait que des sites auxquels j’accorderais une crédibilité limitée qui en rendaient compte (voir le deuxième lien de TC). Deux jours pour confirmation, c’est long vu la personnalité du monsieur. C’était quand même un Prix Nobel de médecine.


----------



## Powerdom (11 Février 2022)

Montagné. suite et fin le pourquoi de son annonce tardive


----------



## boninmi (11 Février 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Montagné. suite et fin le pourquoi de son annonce tardive


En gros, les autres medias n'ont pas fait confiance à France Soir .


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Février 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> En gros, les autres medias n'ont pas fait confiance à France Soir .



Ceci dit, ça se comprend aisément...
Le site actuel "France Soir" n'a strictement plus rien à voir avec le journal format papier éponyme qui, sans avoir jamais été transcendant pour mon goût personnel, représentait incontestablement un titre important dans la presse française, dans le sens noble du terme.
Aujourd'hui, le site web France Soir est un site complotiste aux informations mal vérifiées, pas vérifiées du tout, ou parfaitement erronées, classant ce "média" (si on peut dire) dans les sources les moins fiables, voire plutôt du côté de la désinformation que de l'information.

Pas étonnant du tout, et même logique et salvateur, que les médias mainstream prennent avec des pincettes ce que diffuse France Soir, et qu'ils vérifient plutôt deux fois qu'une une information venant de ce site.


----------



## touba (11 Février 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> *Montagné*. suite et fin le pourquoi de son annonce tardive


Putain c'est le chanteur ou pas ???


----------



## Gwen (11 Février 2022)

touba a dit:


> Putain c'est le chanteur ou pas ???


S’il pleut chez toi aujourd’hui, c’est que le chanteur est toujours vivant et qu’il s’exerce.


----------



## aCLR (11 Février 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> J’ai douté


Et j’ai suivi pour les mêmes raisons !


----------



## touba (11 Février 2022)

gwen a dit:


> S’il pleut chez toi aujourd’hui, c’est que le chanteur est toujours vivant et qu’il s’exerce.


En pleine période séche au Sénégal je doute qu'il pleuve beaucoup ces jours-ci... RIP G.M.


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Février 2022)

Ali, l'homme qui avait été trainé par une voiture, est décédé


----------



## Romuald (12 Février 2022)

Ian Mc Donald


----------



## Jura39 (13 Février 2022)

Mireille Delmas-Marty
L'universitaire et juriste française Mireille Delmas-Marty, professeure émérite au Collège de France, s'est éteinte samedi à l'âge de 80 ans.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Février 2022)

Ivan Reitman
Le réalisateur du film culte de 1984 dans lequel Bill Murray et ses comparses affrontent des fantômes est décédé à l'âge de 75 ans.


----------



## touba (14 Février 2022)

Il va prendre bien cher maintenant à s'être foutu de la gueule des fantômes...


----------



## Jura39 (20 Février 2022)

François Gros
François Gros avait occupé le poste de secrétaire perpétuel de l'Académie des Sciences entre 1991 et 2000. C'est notamment à lui que l'on doit la découverte de l'ARN Messager, une technologie qui a permis le déploiement des premiers vaccins contre le Covid-19.


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Février 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est notamment à lui que l'on doit la découverte de l'ARN Messager


Dans les années 60.

Je ne voyais pas ce truc aussi ancien.


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Février 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je ne voyais pas ce truc aussi ancien


J'ai une copine infirmière qui a passé son diplôme en 86, j'ai lu ses livres de cours et ça en parlait...


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Février 2022)

Gary Brooker, le chanteur du groupe Procol Harum, est mort





​


----------



## Powerdom (22 Février 2022)

Je ne sais pas si c'est l'auteur de A Whiter Shade of Pale, mais c'est un des meilleurs slow de l'histoire...


----------



## Berthold (23 Février 2022)

Mark Lanegan








Powerdom a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si c'est l'auteur de A Whiter Shade of Pale, mais c'est un des meilleurs slow de l'histoire...


Gary Brooker a participé à l'écriture de la musique, peut-être des paroles (?), mais surtout, son rôle de chanteur l’a  mis en avant.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Février 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si c'est l'auteur de A Whiter Shade of Pale, mais c'est un des meilleurs slow de l'histoire...


Il était co-compositeur avec Matthew Fisher ... Et d'accord avec toi, un des meilleurs slows de l'histoire !  
L'interprétation symphonique de A Whiter Shade of Pale est superbe !!!!!


----------



## Nouvoul (23 Février 2022)

Merci J.S. Bach


----------



## Gwen (23 Février 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Il était co-compositeur avec Matthew Fisher ... Et d'accord avec toi, un des meilleurs slows de l'histoire !
> L'interprétation symphonique de A Whiter Shade of Pale est superbe !!!!!


Ça me confirme que je n'accroche pas aux slows. C'est vraiment de la soupe sans intérêt pour moi.


----------



## Romuald (23 Février 2022)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Merci J.S. Bach


J'allais le dire !


----------



## Nouvoul (23 Février 2022)

Sur la page Wiki "A whiter shade of pale", on peut écouter l'extrait Suite n°3 de JSB:
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Whiter_Shade_of_Pale


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Février 2022)

M’enfin, Procol Harum c’est un peu plus que _The Whiter Shade of Pale_. De 1967 à 1977, il y a plus d’une dizaine d’albums dont les splendides _Shine On Brightly_, _A Salty Dog_ et _Grand Hotel_.


----------



## lamainfroide (23 Février 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> M’enfin, Procol Harum c’est un peu plus que _The Whiter Shade of Pale_. De 1967 à 1977, il y a plus d’une dizaine d’albums dont les splendides _Shine On Brightly_, _A Salty Dog_ et _Grand Hotel_.


C'est l’écueil quand une formation musicale produit un énorme tube. L'immense majorité ne connait que ce tube et ne s'imagine même pas qu'il y a peut-être d'autres productions derrière tout ça.
Du coup le chanteur, ou le groupe, reste cantonné à ce tube.


----------



## Romuald (23 Février 2022)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Sur la page Wiki "A whiter shade of pale", on peut écouter l'extrait Suite n°3 de JSB:
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Whiter_Shade_of_Pale


Pas la peine, j'en ai trois versions dans ma discothèque 
@moon : toutafé. Mais les journaleux n'ont que cette ref dans leur nécro déjà préparée.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Février 2022)

Ce qui me plaît bien dans l'histoire du groupe, c'est qu'ils doivent le nom de "Procol Harum" à un matou du quartier qui s'appelait ... Procol Harum !  
Ah ces cats !  ... des génies !


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mars 2022)

Dominique Paturel  
L'acteur Dominique Paturel, voix française de J.R. Ewing dans « Dallas », série à succès des années 1980, est décédé à l'âge de 90 ans.


----------



## boninmi (2 Mars 2022)

touba a dit:


> Concernant le Préfet Érignac c'est confirmé par contre.


Ça semble aussi l'être pour Jean-Pierre Pernaut


----------



## touba (2 Mars 2022)

C'est un bout du patrimoine télévisuel français qui part mais j'en ai un peu rien à faire.
Jamais accroché ce type.


----------



## Luc G (2 Mars 2022)

Procol Harum ça me rappelle des choses, c'est sûr !
Et sinon, une mort le 27 février pas évoquée ici : Marcel Conche. Je ne suis pas très doué, c'est un euphémisme, en philo mais j'ai dans ma bibliothèque son "Héraclite" où chaque fragment est étudié d'une manière qui me convenait bien. Et j'ai aussi son autobiographie si l'on peut dire "Épicure en Corrèze" : fils de paysan modeste devenu un grand ponte de la philo en restant toujours très proche de la nature. Une belle vie.


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mars 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Ça semble aussi l'être pour Jean-Pierre Pernaut


Un bel hommage que lui rend la chaîne TF1 ce soir


----------



## touba (2 Mars 2022)

Décès de l'écrivain et poète Frédérick Tristan, prix Goncourt 1983
					

Auteur singulier, ses romans gravitent à chaque fois autour d'une énigme ou d'une imposture. Il est aussi l'auteur d'essais et de recueils de poésie.




					www.lefigaro.fr
				




_Je me tus, car du fond de la ténèbre la plus obscure j’entendis une rumeur extrêmement lointaine mais qui approchait comme une formidable vague, et maintenant déjà c’était le bruit immense d’un raz de marée qui se déversait dans la noirceur de la nuit avec ce même innombrable cri que pousse une armée se jetant à corps perdu dans la bataille, mais là, dans cette obscurité plus obscure que la plus nocturne des nuits, c’était comme si des milliards de milliards d’armées se jetaient les unes contre les autres en un déferlement de glaives, de javelots, de pierres, de plomb fondu, mais c’était les étoiles, les comètes, les terres et tous les soleils de tous les univers qui, noyés, emportés dans ce tumulte prodigieux comme des quilles dans un torrent, tournoyaient en hurlant, se précipitaient vers moi avec la puissance de l’océan lorsqu’il brise les digues et s’engouffre dans la vallée qu’il engloutit en un instant. Mais là dans cette obscurité plus obscure que la plus nocturne des nuits, c’était en moi-même que se déversait ce torrent que nul espace n’aurait pu recevoir sans en être anéanti, c’était en moi-même que toutes ces armées et tous ces univers se déversaient, arrachant tout sur leur passage_.

Les tribulations héroïques de Balthasar Kober

C'est pas pour faire genre, je le connaissais pas il y a 5 minutes mais le texte est wesh trop bien.


----------



## Powerdom (3 Mars 2022)

touba a dit:


> _du fond de la ténèbre la plus obscure j’entendis une rumeur extrêmement lointaine mais qui approchait comme une formidable vague, et maintenant déjà c’était le bruit immense d’un raz de marée qui se déversait dans la noirceur de la nuit avec ce même innombrable cri que pousse une armée se jetant à corps perdu dans la bataille,_
> 
> Les tribulations héroïques de Balthasar Kober
> 
> C'est pas pour faire genre, je le connaissais pas il y a 5 minutes mais le texte est wesh trop bien.


c'est quand même bien d'actualité... Malheureusement


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mars 2022)

Maryan Wisniewski
L'ancien attaquant international Maryan Wisniewski, héros de l'épopée des Bleus jusqu'à la 3e place du Mondial-1958 aux côtés de Raymond Kopa ou Just Fontaine, est mort à l'âge de 85 ans.Il avait aussi joué à l'ASSE de 1964 à 1966.


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Mars 2022)

Mort en Bolivie de l'officier qui a tué le «Che» Guevara


----------



## Romuald (11 Mars 2022)

Alain Maneval
Ma jeunesse fout le camp comme disait l'autre


----------



## boninmi (11 Mars 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Alain Maneval
> Ma jeunesse fout le camp comme disait l'autre


Tu n'as que 69 ans ? Tu es encore jeune.


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Mars 2022)

Jürgen Grabowski​


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Mars 2022)

Alain Krivine


----------



## boninmi (12 Mars 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Alain Krivine


Tiens, moi aussi ma jeunesse foutrait-elle le camp ? Quoique je n'aie jamais vraiment porté le trotskisme dans mon cœur. Mais c'était Mai 68. J'y suis toujours, et ma jeunesse avec, malgré tout le mal qu'en disent ceux qui ne l'ont pas vécu.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Mars 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Mais c'était Mai 68. J'y suis toujours, et ma jeunesse avec, malgré tout le mal qu'en disent ceux qui ne l'ont pas vécu.


Idem pour moi !


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Mars 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Tiens, moi aussi ma jeunesse foutrait-elle le camp ? Quoique je n'aie jamais vraiment porté le trotskisme dans mon cœur. Mais c'était Mai 68. J'y suis toujours, et ma jeunesse avec, malgré tout le mal qu'en disent ceux qui ne l'ont pas vécu.


Mai 68 m'a valu un mois sous les drapeaux de rêve : régiment appelé à Paris pour surveiller certains points sensibles. Nous sommes restés à une dizaine à naviguer entre footing et stages à la cuisine !
Mais, pendant ce temps là, ma future réparait les flics amochés par les Mélanchon de l'époque !
=> Mai 68, j'en pense du mal !


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Mars 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Alain Krivine




Pour moi, ce sont beaucoup de souvenirs...
Dans les années 1990, durant lesquelles j'ai eu le grand plaisir de le croiser, de militer avec lui, de discuter avec lui...
Des manifs, des meetings, bien entendu, mais aussi d'agréables pots, repas, etc...

C'est l'une des premières fois que ce thread m'annonce la mort de quelqu'un qui a fait partie des gens que j'ai côtoyés pendant tant d'années...

Certes, je me suis éloigné du Trotskisme depuis bien longtemps, et pour des raisons diverses et variées... 

Mais je suis restée clairement à gauche !...  



Bloc de spoiler



il m'est arrivé plusieurs fois de voter pour la sociale démocratie, mais la gauche européenne et écologiste a désormais ma préférence. 




Je me sens triste, cette nuit...


----------



## boninmi (13 Mars 2022)

Anne Beaumanoir 98 ans, Juste parmi les justes, mais pas que.






L'actualité oublie des disparus qui auraient mérité qu'on s'en souvienne (dont Alain Krivine) . 
J'ai trouvé mention d'Anne Beaumanoir, dont j'ignorais l'existence, dans La Tribune de Montélimar (édition Montélimar, page 62), en raison de son activité associative à Dieulefit dans son grand âge et de sa résidence à Poët-Laval.


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Mars 2022)

Brent Renaud.


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Mars 2022)

*William Hurt (1950 - 1922)*
​


----------



## boninmi (14 Mars 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> *William Hurt (1950 - 1922)*
> ​


Il a remonté le temps. Edite vite ...


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Mars 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Il a remonté le temps. Edite vite ...




Je croyais que c'était plutôt la spécialité d'*Yvan Colonna*, de remonter le temps...
En étant un coup mort, un coup vivant, puis de nouveau mort, de nouveau vivant...

Mais peut-être William Hurt est-il de son côté "*Lost in Space*" (Ou autre...)


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Mars 2022)

Décès à 101 ans de Leon Schwarzbaum, survivant de l'Holocauste


----------



## Powerdom (17 Mars 2022)

Eugène Parker. une sonde en observation autour du soleil porte son nom.


----------



## Romuald (20 Mars 2022)

René Clemencic


----------



## Powerdom (21 Mars 2022)

Pierre Naftule​
Créateur du personnage comique Marie Thérèse Porchet. Personnage plutôt connu en Suisse Romande.


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Mars 2022)

* Yvan Colonna * est (encore) mort.


----------



## Powerdom (24 Mars 2022)

Steve Wilhite l'inventeur du GIF​


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Mars 2022)

Mort de Madeleine Albright, ex-secrétaire d'État américaine


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Mars 2022)

Taylor Hawkins, le batteur des Foo Fighters, est mort


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Mars 2022)

Pierre Papadiamandis, compositeur d'Eddy Mitchell, est décédé


----------



## lamainfroide (26 Mars 2022)

Putain mec, on instant (attiré par le visuel de la vidéo plus que par le message) j'ai cru que c'était Eddy.
La vache, cette descente d'organe que je me suis fait.
Et puis non.
C'est évidemment triste pour ce brave homme que devait être Papadiamandis.


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Mars 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Putain mec, on instant (attiré par le visuel de la vidéo plus que par le message) j'ai cru que c'était Eddy.
> La vache, cette descente d'organe que je me suis fait.
> Et puis non.
> C'est évidemment triste pour ce brave homme que devait être Papadiamandis.


Gamin ! Faut lire _avant_ de regarder les images !


----------



## lamainfroide (26 Mars 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Gamin ! Faut lire _avant_ de regarder les images !


Que celui dont l'œil n'a pas d'abord été attiré par l'image ma jette la première pierre.

PS : À une époque de ma vie où on ne me donne plus que du "Monsieur", j'apprécie quand on me donne encore du "Gamin".


----------



## ScapO (26 Mars 2022)

Slt,

Aimé Mignot, légende de l'OL, est décédé








						Carnet noir : Aimé Mignot, légende de l'OL, est décédé
					

C'est une triste nouvelle pour toute la famille de l'Olympique Lyonnais et le football français avec l'annonce du décès d'Aimé Mignot.




					www.foot-national.com


----------



## ScapO (28 Mars 2022)

Le comédien Jean-Louis Faure est décédé ce week-end
Il était Walter , Hal , Titus , Liam , Jeffrey ...









						Mort de Jean-Louis Faure, voix française de Bryan Cranston dans "Malcolm" et "Breaking Bad"
					

Le comédien, voix française régulière de Bryan Cranston, est mort ce week-end.




					www.bfmtv.com


----------



## Nouvoul (28 Mars 2022)

Vous êtes tous des charlots avec vos infos funèbres (que cependant je m'amuse à consulter pour vérifier que je ne figure pas encore dans la liste, car mort je ne pourrai plus lire ces infos vitales, à moins que je me trompe, trompe-la-mort ?).
https://www.leprogres.fr/culture-lo...charlots-est-mort-un-mec-drole-et-tres-gentil


----------



## Pamoi (29 Mars 2022)

Dan Sartain

Une reprise de "Pass this on" de The Knife


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Avril 2022)

Michel Delebarre






​


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Avril 2022)

Chris Bailey chanteur de The Saints


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Avril 2022)

Le comédien Michel Bouquet est mort à 96 ans


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Avril 2022)

Décès à 79 ans de l'économiste Jean-Paul Fitoussi


----------



## aCLR (15 Avril 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Décès à 79 ans de l'économiste Jean-Paul Fitoussi





			
				l’article en lien a dit:
			
		

> spécialiste des théories de l'inflation, du chômage, et du rôle des politiques économiques


Théories ?!

Rhétorique inappropriée pour qualifier des pratiques capitalistes inhérentes au système. (ça n’enlève rien au tragique de sa disparition, hein, c’est juste pour dire…)


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Avril 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Théories ?!
> 
> Rhétorique inappropriée pour qualifier des pratiques capitalistes inhérentes au système. (ça n’enlève rien au tragique de sa disparition, hein, c’est juste pour dire…)


Ben alors ?

Je croyais qu'il ne fallait pas "_écrire politique"_ !

Y'a eu un referendum ? 

On m'dit rien !  ​


----------



## aCLR (15 Avril 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Ben alors ?
> 
> Je croyais qu'il ne fallait pas "_écrire politique"_ !
> 
> ...



J’ai beau me relire, je ne vois pas d’allusion politique. Je critique l’emploi d’un terme censé évoquer le cœur de métier d’un mort du jour, pas le système dominant qui anime une bonne partie de la planète. Tu n’es pas très bon pour lire entre les lignes en ce moment. Y’a un truc qui te reste en travers de la gorge ou quoi ?!


----------



## boninmi (16 Avril 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> J’ai beau me relire, je ne vois pas d’allusion politique. Je critique l’emploi d’un terme censé évoquer le cœur de métier d’un mort du jour, pas le système dominant qui anime une bonne partie de la planète. Tu n’es pas très bon pour lire entre les lignes en ce moment. Y’a un truc qui te reste en travers de la gorge ou quoi ?!


Il y en a qui aimeraient être modo à la place du modo.


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Avril 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Il y en a qui aimeraient être modo à la place du modo.


Caramba ! encore démasqué !


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Avril 2022)

Deux.









						Le pianiste Nicholas Angelich, virtuose américain adopté par la France, est mort à 51 ans
					

Le pianiste américain Nicholas Angelich, qui excellait autant dans le répertoire romantique que contemporain, est mort lundi à l'âge de 51 ans.




					www.francetvinfo.fr
				












						Radu Lupu : Le pianiste roumain est mort des suites d'une longue maladie
					

Le célèbre pianiste d'origine roumaine Radu Lupu est mort ce lundi 18 avril à l'âge de 76 ans à Lausanne. Il est décédé des suites d'une longue maladie.




					www.radioclassique.fr


----------



## aCLR (20 Avril 2022)

L’actionniste viennois, Hermann Nitsch, n’est plus. Ce mouvement artistique perd l’un de ces fondateurs.


----------



## baron (20 Avril 2022)

Toute une époque…


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Avril 2022)

L'acteur et réalisateur Jacques Perrin est mort à l'âge de 80 ans


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Avril 2022)

Arno
Je l'aimais bien, lui...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Avril 2022)

Les concerts d'Arno étaient épiques surtout dans les caberdouches d'Ostende !  
Une personnalité hors normes et attachante !






Ici à Rock Werchter en 2003​


----------



## Berthold (23 Avril 2022)

L'émission musicale de France Inter, Pop'n co, lui a consacré une émission il y a 2 semaines :








						Pop N' Co Arno
					

La première fois qu’Arno s’est retrouvé dans un studio pour enregistrer de la musique, c’était il y a 50 ans pile. Aujourd’hui, il termine un nouvel album tandis que le précédent a été publié il y a moins d’un an. Le disque s’intitule “Vivre”.




					www.franceinter.fr


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Avril 2022)

Berthold a dit:


> L'émission musicale de France Inter, Pop'n co, lui a consacré une émission il y a 2 semaines


Ouais, vachement bien !


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Avril 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Les concerts d'Arno étaient épiques surtout dans les caberdouches d'Ostende !
> Une personnalité hors normes et attachante !
> 
> 
> ...


À propos de cette reprise d'Adamo par Arno, il chante : "zétaient belles les filles du bord de mer, joie, joie, joie".
Moi j'entendais : "zétaient belles les filles du bord de mer, chuin, chuin chuin", comme le bruit des chaussures sur un parquet quand on danse ce qui va bien aussi avec la chanson...
Et tant pis si j'me trompe !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Avril 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Et tant pis si j'me trompe !


Non non ! Tu ne te trompes pas !


----------



## baron (24 Avril 2022)

Je pense qu'entendre « joint, joint, joint » dans la reprise n'est pas une homophonie fortuite…


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Avril 2022)

Andrew Paul Woolfolk

Saxophoniste de Earth Wind & Fire

​


----------



## Gwen (27 Avril 2022)

James Bama, un artiste connu pour ses couvertures de Doc Savage et ses illustrations de Star Trek vient de nous quitter à 95 ans.









						Remembering ‘Star Trek’ Artist James Bama, 1926-2022
					

James Bama, a respected illustrator and painter whose career encompassed 'Star Trek,' 'Doc Savage,' and the West, had died at 95.




					heavy.com


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Avril 2022)

Le FigaroL'acteur Kenneth Tsang, méchant de James Bond, retrouvé mort


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Avril 2022)

Daniel Craig à un alibi ?


----------



## Powerdom (27 Avril 2022)

Bernard PONS

Fidèle de Jacques Chirac, qui en avait fait son ministre des départements et territoires d’outre-mer en 1986, son nom était resté associé à l’assaut de la grotte d’Ouvéa en Nouvelle-Calédonie, le 5 mai 1988. Il est mort à l’âge de 95 ans, a annoncé sa famille mercredi.


----------



## Berthold (29 Avril 2022)

Klaus Schulze


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Mai 2022)

Disparition. La chanteuse Régine est décédée ce dimanche à l'âge de 92 ans


----------



## Gwen (1 Mai 2022)

Le comics perd un de ses maîtres : Neal Adams :-(














						Un géant nous quitte : le grand Neal Adams est décédé à l'âge de 80 ans | COMICSBLOG.fr
					

Terrible nouvelle qui frappe le monde de la bande dessinée américaine. Sur ses propres réseaux sociaux, Mark Waid nous rapporte en effet que l'immense Neal Adams nous a quitté, à l'âge de 80 ans. Le Hollywood Reporter explique qu'il est parti d....




					www.comicsblog.fr


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Mai 2022)

Décès de Marthe Gautier, découvreuse de la trisomie 21


----------



## Powerdom (4 Mai 2022)

Laurent Ventura, fils de

_je viens de lire l'article concernant Marthe Gautier. Incroyable. _


----------



## lamainfroide (5 Mai 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> _je viens de lire l'article concernant Marthe Gautier. Incroyable. _


Une sacrée dame que cette Marthe Gauthier, hein ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Mai 2022)

George Pérez


----------



## Romuald (13 Mai 2022)

Teresa Berganza


----------



## aCLR (14 Mai 2022)

Le projet international Iter perd son patron, Bernard Bigot.









						Bernard Bigot, patron du programme Iter sur la fusion nucléaire, est mort à l'âge de 72 ans
					

Son adjoint, le Japonais Eisuke Tada, va assurer l'intérim de ce projet international basé à Cadarache (Bouches-du-Rhône).




					www.francetvinfo.fr


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Mai 2022)

Inlassable porte-parole des victimes d'attentats, Françoise Rudetzki est morte à l'âge de 73 ans


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Mai 2022)

Mort de Vangelis, compositeur grec de la BO des Chariots de ...


----------



## aCLR (22 Mai 2022)

Mort de Miss.Tic, figure du street art parisien, connue pour ses pochoirs poétiques
					

L'artiste était connue pour ses pochoirs, silhouettes de femmes accompagnées de textes poétiques et engagés.




					www.francetvinfo.fr


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Mai 2022)

* Ray Liotta (1954 - 2022) **
*​


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Mai 2022)

* Andy Fletcher, co-fondateur de Depeche Mode, est mort. *






* Andy Fletcher*
*(1961 - 2022)*









​


----------



## aCLR (7 Juin 2022)

Jacques Villeglé s’arrache pour de bon !















						Jacques Villeglé, affichiste et chroniqueur de la France contemporaine, est mort
					

Membre du mouvement du Nouveau Réalisme, il a été l’inventeur, avec Raymond Hains, de l’affichisme, dont la matière première se trouve sur les murs des villes. Il s’est éteint, le 6 juin, à l’âge de 96 ans.




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Juin 2022)

Bin dis-donc, il vit plus beaucoup ce fil depuis la disparition du croque mort TC.
Ppf : Internet Explorer


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Juin 2022)

Jean-Louis Trintignant


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2022)

Yves Coppens 






J'ai lu pas mal de ses livres...​


----------



## Romuald (22 Juin 2022)

Il a rejoint Lucy, et sait enfin si Toumaï est un hominidé ou pas


----------



## Powerdom (22 Juin 2022)

Il n'y a que toi (@Toum'aï) qui pouvait l'annoncer !


----------



## Gwen (24 Juin 2022)

Stephane Eimer, le patron des laboratoires Biogroup.


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Juillet 2022)

Edward Meeks, vedette de la série « Les Globe-Trotters », est décédé
					

Depuis les années 1950, l’acteur américain Edward Meeks vivait en France où il avait réalisé toute sa carrière




					www.20minutes.fr


----------



## boninmi (3 Juillet 2022)

Peter Brook









						Peter Brook, légende du théâtre, est décédé à 97 ans
					

Le Britannique Peter Brook, légende du théâtre et l'un des metteurs en scène les plus influents du XXe siècle, est décédé samedi à l'âge de 97 ans, a appris l'AFP dimanche auprès de son entourage, confirmant une information du Monde.




					actu.orange.fr


----------



## Powerdom (4 Juillet 2022)

Mort d’un ancien tortionnaire de la dictature argentine
					

Condamné neuf fois à la prison à vie, Miguel Etchecolatz est mort des suites d’une insuffisance cardiaque à l’âge de 93 ans.




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## boninmi (4 Juillet 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Mort d’un ancien tortionnaire de la dictature argentine
> 
> 
> Condamné neuf fois à la prison à vie, Miguel Etchecolatz est mort des suites d’une insuffisance cardiaque à l’âge de 93 ans.
> ...


Torturer, ça conserve ?


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Juillet 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Mort d’un ancien tortionnaire de la dictature argentine
> 
> 
> Condamné neuf fois à la prison à vie, Miguel Etchecolatz est mort des suites d’une insuffisance cardiaque à l’âge de 93 ans.
> ...


On sait maintenant qu'il avait un cœur.


----------



## boninmi (4 Juillet 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> On sait maintenant qu'il avait un cœur.


Et qu'il était insuffisant .


----------



## Powerdom (6 Juillet 2022)

Magnifique livre. Des hommes courageux sans lesquels...









						Débarquement. Bradford Freeman, dernier vétéran des Band of Brothers, est décédé
					

Brad Freeman, qui avait été parachuté en Normandie lors du Débarquement, est décédé en ce début du mois de juillet 2022. Il était le dernier vétéran de Band of Brothers en vie.




					actu.fr


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Juillet 2022)

L'acteur James Caan, star du Parrain et de Misery, est mort
					

L'interprète de Sonny, dans Le Parrain, est mort à l'âge de 82 ans, a annoncé son manageur ce jeudi.




					www.lefigaro.fr


----------



## boninmi (8 Juillet 2022)

Japon: l'ex-Premier ministre Shinzo Abe tué par balles en plein meeting
					

L'ancien Premier ministre japonais Shinzo Abe est décédé à l'hôpital vendredi, selon des médias locaux, quelques heures après avoir été blessé par balles en plein meeting électoral, un attentat qui a suscité une vive émotion au Japon et à l'étranger.




					actu.orange.fr


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Juillet 2022)

L’ex-président Echeverria, poursuivi pour la « guerre sale » contre des opposants au Mexique, est mort
					

Avocat de profession, Luis Echeverria Alvarez a aussi été accusé du massacre de deux cents étudiants dans le quartier de Tlatelolco juste avant les Jeux olympiques de 1968 à Mexico.




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## Gwen (14 Juillet 2022)

Séropositive et en attente d’une nouvelle greffe du cœur, l'actrice Charlotte Valandrey (Les Cordier, juge et flic) est morte à l'âge de 53 ans​








						L'actrice Charlotte Valandrey est morte à l'âge de 53 ans
					

Ce mercredi 13 juillet 2022, on a appris le décès de l'actrice française Charlotte Valandrey, connue pour son rôle dans plusieurs séries télévisées.




					actu.fr


----------



## lamainfroide (15 Juillet 2022)

gwen a dit:


> Séropositive et en attente d’une nouvelle greffe du cœur, l'actrice Charlotte Valandrey (Les Cordier, juge et flic) est morte à l'âge de 53 ans​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh putain, mais quelle tristesse.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Août 2022)

Casimir est orphelin ! ​








						Christophe Izard, père de «L’île aux enfants», est décédé
					

Le créateur de l’émission phare pour la jeunesse des années 70 est décédé à l’âge de 85 ans.




					www.lesoir.be


----------



## ScapO (7 Août 2022)

Avec un peu de retard 

Le chanteur lyonnais Daniel Lévi ( les dix commandemants) est décédé.









						Décès à 60 ans du chanteur Daniel Lévi, connu pour son rôle de Moïse dans les Dix Commandements
					

Le chanteur souffrait d'un cancer depuis 2019.




					www.lefigaro.fr
				



​


----------



## boninmi (8 Août 2022)

Grease est veuf









						Olivia Newton-John, star de "Grease", s'éteint à 73 ans
					

L'actrice et chanteuse australienne Olivia Newton-John, star du film "Grease", est morte à 73 ans, a annoncé lundi son mari dans un communiqué publié sur les réseaux sociaux.




					actu.orange.fr


----------



## Powerdom (11 Août 2022)

Le bassiste du groupe The Pogues, Darryl Hunt, est mort à 72 ans
					

Avant The Pogues, le musicien a d'abord joué avec le groupe de pub rock Plummet Airlines avant de former le groupe punk The Favourites.




					www.bfmtv.com


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Août 2022)

*Jean-Jacques Sempé*

(1932 - 2022)​


----------



## Le docteur (14 Août 2022)

L’actrice Nichelle Nichols, star de la série « Star Trek », est morte
					

Figure des droits civiques, elle avait marqué l’histoire avec le premier baiser entre une personne blanche et une personne de couleur à la télévision américaine.




					www.lemonde.fr
				




Avec pas mal de retard.


----------



## Gwen (19 Août 2022)

Marion Campan l'actrice qui interprétait la médecin légiste dans la série OPJ sur France 3 est morte.


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Août 2022)

Mort à Paris du compositeur argentin Jorge Milchberg, célèbre pour «El Condor pasa»


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Août 2022)

L'ancien président de l'URSS Mikhaïl Gorbatchev est mort


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Septembre 2022)

Just Jaeckin​


----------



## love_leeloo (7 Septembre 2022)

Je me souviens encore lorsque mes parents sont allé le voir au ciné et que le lendemain j'ai demandé quel film ils avaient vu 

un film pas pour les enfants !!!

ah bon ?


----------



## nicomarcos (7 Septembre 2022)

love_leeloo a dit:


> un film pas pour les enfants


C'était quand même soft, aujourd'hui  tu leur montre ce film ils vont se moquer de  toi


----------



## baron (7 Septembre 2022)

Musique de Pierre Bachelet.


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Septembre 2022)

*Elizabeth II*

*(1926 - 2022)*








​


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Septembre 2022)




----------



## patlek (8 Septembre 2022)

Entendu sur BFM TV : "La queen elle est dead!"


----------



## nicomarcos (8 Septembre 2022)

Et bien j'ai moins de peine que pour Diana "LA princesse de coeur"


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Septembre 2022)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Et bien j'ai moins de peine que pour Diana



Moi autant ou davantage.

La mort d'Élisabeth II m'attriste.
L'arrivée de Charles sur le trône me fait hésiter entre l'effroi et les éclats de rire...
Les deux seules qualités (très importantes) que je reconnais à ce royal pitre : son engagement sincère et de longue date en faveur de la cause de l'écologie, et d'autre part son art consommé pour l'autodérision.
Pour le reste, le personnage ne m'inspire guère...

Peut-être une fenêtre d'opportunité pour les Britanniques républicains... 

Nous verrons bien...


----------



## patlek (8 Septembre 2022)

Diana ??


----------



## nicomarcos (8 Septembre 2022)

patlek a dit:


> La queen elle est dead


Show must go on.


----------



## nicomarcos (8 Septembre 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> L'arrivée de Charles sur le trône me fait hésiter entre l'effroi et les éclats de rire..


Moi j'en déduis qu'il aura passé sa vie à attendre !


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Septembre 2022)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Et bien j'ai moins de peine que pour Diana "LA princesse de coeur"



Oui, je reconnais à Diana ses multiples engagements dans des domaines humanitaires divers.
C'est quasiment une obligation pour une princesse de Galles, d'autant plus si elle n'est pas appelée à régner. 
Mais sans doute Diana le faisait-elle davantage et mieux que la grande majorité des membres de la famille Windsor.


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Septembre 2022)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Moi j'en déduis qu'il aura passé sa vie à attendre !


 
Cela fait longtemps que Charles attend...
La formule lui allant assez bien, je crois.


----------



## nicomarcos (8 Septembre 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Cela fait longtemps que Charles attend


C'est pour ça qu'il a fini par s'égarer


----------



## patlek (8 Septembre 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Charles attend



Charles (se) magne.


----------



## Nouvoul (8 Septembre 2022)

Et comme d'habitude ça fera jaser-commenter plus que les morts de famine, paludisme, guerres diverses... 
( Je crois me souvenir avoir vu son couronnement aux débuts de l'ORTF qui ne s'appelait pas encore ainsi; à part sa longévité qu'a-t'elle apporté au monde, je serais curieux de l'apprendre  )
In memoriam Tignous:





Faudra que je scanne plus grand


----------



## aCLR (8 Septembre 2022)

La queen a réveillé Grincheux… Moi qui le croyait mort !


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Septembre 2022)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Et comme d'habitude ça fera jaser-commenter plus que les morts de famine, paludisme, guerres diverses...
> ( Je crois me souvenir avoir vu son couronnement aux débuts de l'ORTF qui ne s'appelait pas encore ainsi; à part sa longévité qu'a-t'elle apporté au monde, je serais curieux de l'apprendre  )
> In memoriam Tignous:
> Voir la pièce jointe 266231
> ...




(Pardon pour le point de vue potentiellement nombriliste qui va suivre, mais par pure facilité, je vais me limiter à mon propre exemple, en espérant que d'autres s'y retrouveront).

Sérieusement, tu crois que si je peux ressentir selon les cas affection, admiration, intérêt pour une personnalité connue, je suis incapable de songer aux intérêts de l'humanité dans son ensemble, à la pollution, le réchauffement climatique, le dérèglement climatique,  la pauvreté, la faim dans le monde,  les crises sanitaires ou les guerres ???...


Tu me perçois obsédé par les personnalités connues en général et les têtes couronnées en particulier au point qu'il me soit impossible de m'intéresser à autre chose?...

Ouais, en fait, je crois que c'est ça. 
Au Bar comme sur les autres forums, pour les sujets sérieux comme pour les sujets plus drôles, je n'ai même pas le souvenir d'avoir parlé une seule fois d'autre chose que des personnalités. Surtout les têtes couronnées. 
En fait, sur MacG comme ailleurs, je ne me suis jamais intéressé à autre chose. 
Et la pauvreté, les crises sanitaires et les guerres, la justice sociale et l'écologie, je m'en fous. 


Enfin quelqu'un qui me comprend !!!...


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Septembre 2022)




----------



## Human-Fly (9 Septembre 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 266253​




Je suis loin d'être royaliste, mais une monarchie constitutionnelle ne me dérange pas. 
Encore moins avec un authentique système politique parlementaire. Le plus vieux du monde, d'ailleurs. 
Et dans ces armoiries royales, le Royaume-Uni est... uni.
Je préfère toujours l'union à la division.
Encore que je comprenne les tentations de l'Écosse de quitter le Royaume-Uni pour rejoindre l'Union Européenne. 

Donc, en voyant les choses ainsi, aucun problème pour moi, tout particulièrement dans le contexte actuel.


----------



## Nouvoul (10 Septembre 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> (Pardon pour le point de vue potentiellement nombriliste qui va suivre, mais par pure facilité, je vais me limiter à mon propre exemple, en espérant que d'autres s'y retrouveront).
> 
> Sérieusement, tu crois que si je peux ressentir selon les cas affection, admiration, intérêt pour une personnalité connue, je suis incapable de songer aux intérêts de l'humanité dans son ensemble, à la pollution, le réchauffement climatique, le dérèglement climatique,  la pauvreté, la faim dans le monde,  les crises sanitaires ou les guerres ???...
> 
> ...


Effectivement on peut voir une trace de nombrilisme   Je n'avais pas écrit mon petit commentaire en pensant à toi, j'évoquais plutôt le monde médiatique; d'ailleurs ça n'a pas manqué, cf. toutes les Unes de quotidiens, infos radios ou télés ou internet... Et c'est parti pour quelque temps avec les grandes oreilles couronnées ce jour.
Bon week-end


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Septembre 2022)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Effectivement on peut voir une trace de nombrilisme   Je n'avais pas écrit mon petit commentaire en pensant à toi, j'évoquais plutôt le monde médiatique; d'ailleurs ça n'a pas manqué, cf. toutes les Unes de quotidiens, infos radios ou télés ou internet... Et c'est parti pour quelque temps avec les grandes oreilles couronnées ce jour.
> Bon week-end




Bon week-end à toi aussi.


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Septembre 2022)

L'écrivain espagnol Javier Marías est décédé à l'âge de 70 ans


----------



## Nouvoul (11 Septembre 2022)

Berta Isla et Demain dans la bataille, bien plus intéressants que les dissertations disséquant vie et funérailles d'une reine  
(Berta Isla est le nom de l'héroïne, roman de l'envers des décors de tous les romans d'espionnage, mais bon, faut être un peu exigeant côté littéraire, c'est pas du OSS117 ou Jèzebond   )


----------



## lamainfroide (12 Septembre 2022)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Berta Isla et Demain dans la bataille, bien plus intéressants que les dissertations disséquant vie et funérailles d'une reine
> (Berta Isla est le nom de l'héroïne, roman de l'envers des décors de tous les romans d'espionnage, mais bon, faut être un peu exigeant côté littéraire, c'est pas du OSS117 ou Jèzebond   )


Jamais tenté Maï naimiz bond, mais pour OSS117 je confirme, faut pas être exigeant.
Brigade Mondaine à côté, ça friserait du Flaubert.


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Septembre 2022)

William Klein, mort d'un visionnaire


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Septembre 2022)

RIP





​


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Septembre 2022)

Mort du pianiste de jazz Ramsey Lewis à 87 ans


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Septembre 2022)

Jean-Luc Godard, un obscur cinéaste


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Septembre 2022)




----------



## Toum'aï (13 Septembre 2022)

Godard est mort par suicide assisté, pas de maladie, seulement épuisé et le choix d'en finir...


----------



## boninmi (14 Septembre 2022)

Irène Papas









						Décès de l'actrice Irène Papas, star de "Zorba le Grec"
					

L'actrice grecque Irène Papas, célèbre pour ses fougueuses apparitions dans des films de renommée internationale comme "Les Canons de Navarone" et "Zorba le Grec" est décédée à l'âge de 93 ans, a annoncé mercredi le ministère de la Culture.




					actu.orange.fr


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Septembre 2022)

Bruno Bonduelle, ancien patron du géant du légume en conserve, est mortIl


----------



## lamainfroide (18 Septembre 2022)

Je ne sais pas ce que j'imaginais, mais j'étais loin de penser que c'était le nom du créateur de la marque.
Je m'endormirais moins con.


----------



## Powerdom (18 Septembre 2022)

Mais ils vont le mettre en conserve ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Septembre 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Mais ils vont le mettre en conserve ?


Dan s ce cas, pas impossible qu'on l'y retrouve : Un lieu d'exception | Musée Fragonard


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Septembre 2022)

*Décès de Masha Amini*

*



*​


----------



## Powerdom (22 Septembre 2022)

En effet c'est bien de mentionner les inconnus d'un jour qui finiront dans les livres d'histoire. Sa mort aura-t-elle le même impact que la mort de Mohamed Bouazizi.


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Septembre 2022)

Louise Fletcher​


----------



## lamainfroide (24 Septembre 2022)

Ni une ni deux, je vais derechef me visionner "Vol au dessus d'un nid de coucou", où son personnage est parfaitement détestable.
Et reste détestable à chaque visionnage.


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Septembre 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Et reste détestable à chaque visionnage.


Donc une bonne actrice...


----------



## Nouvoul (24 Septembre 2022)

Oumala


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Septembre 2022)

Mort de Pharoah Sanders, grand prêtre du jazz mystiqueIl


----------



## Nouvoul (24 Septembre 2022)

Bis repetita ? cf ci-dessus Oumala !


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Septembre 2022)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Bis repetita ? cf ci-dessus Oumala !


Effectivement ! 
C'était tellement discret que je n'ai pas vu !


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Septembre 2022)

Iran: comme des dizaines d'autres, Hadis a été tuée par balles


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Septembre 2022)

Michel Pinçon


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Septembre 2022)

Le rappeur Coolio, connu pour "Gangsta's Paradise", est mort
					

Coolio, rappeur américain connu pour son tube “Gangsta’s Paradise” sorti en 1995, est mort, a annoncé son manager mercredi. Il avait 59 ans.




					www.7sur7.be
				




Pas ma tasse de thé, mais R.I.P quand même !

ps : C'était juste pour "griller"Titi !!!


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Septembre 2022)

Mort du rappeur américain Coolio à l'âge de 59 ans




​


----------



## Powerdom (29 Septembre 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Mort du rappeur américain Coolio à l'âge de 59 ans
> 
> ​


On l'a déjà dit non ?


----------



## Gwen (29 Septembre 2022)

C'est un posteur compulsif ou un bot en fait, il ne lit pas les messages, il voit un mort et l'affiche fièrement ici.

Bon, en voilà au moins deux que TC n'as pas encore mentionné et c'est bien dommage, car c'était des grands noms de la BD.
François Corteggiani et Vincent Deporter


----------



## love_leeloo (13 Novembre 2022)

Keith Levene, the Clash and Public Image Ltd Guitarist, Dies at 65
					

The co-founding member died peacefully at home on Friday, November 11




					pitchfork.com


----------



## lamainfroide (13 Novembre 2022)

Berthold a dit:


> Darren Henley PELIGRO, batteur des Dead Kennedys.





love_leeloo a dit:


> Keith Levene, the Clash and Public Image Ltd Guitarist, Dies at 65
> 
> 
> The co-founding member died peacefully at home on Friday, November 11
> ...


Sale temps pour les vieux punks.
Je vais me tenir à carreaux.


----------



## patlek (13 Novembre 2022)

Un vrai punk, il meurt dans son vomi a moins de 30 ans.


----------



## Gwen (17 Novembre 2022)

Décès d’Anne Verdier Fakhouri : autrice.

48 ans, c’est bien trop tôt. Saleté de maladie. 









						Décès de l'autrice Anne Verdier Fakhouri : en route pour le Clairvoyage
					

« C’est avec une immense tristesse que nous vous annonçons le décès d’Anne Verdier Fakhouri, professeure et autrice, à l’âge de 48 ans, des suites d’une longue maladie », indiquent conjointement la famille de l’autrice, ainsi que ses différents éditeurs, L’Atalante, Argyll, Le Livre de Poche &...




					actualitte.com


----------



## Berthold (17 Novembre 2022)

patlek a dit:


> lamainfroide a dit:
> 
> 
> > Sale temps pour les vieux punks.
> ...


Bon, ceci étant, plus ça va, et moins je trouve que 65 ans, c'est vieux. 

Je ne sais pas pourquoi...


----------



## lamainfroide (18 Novembre 2022)

Berthold a dit:


> Bon, ceci étant, plus ça va, et moins je trouve que 65 ans, c'est vieux.
> 
> Je ne sais pas pourquoi...


Peut-être simplement parce-que c'est pas vieux.


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Novembre 2022)

Décès de Pascal Josèphe, homme de télévisionhttps





​


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Novembre 2022)

Le cinéaste Jean-Marie Straub est mort


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Novembre 2022)

Le chanteur cubain Pablo Milanés est mort à Madrid


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Novembre 2022)

Wilko Johnson


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Novembre 2022)

La chanteuse Irene Cara, interprète des tubes "What a feeling" et "Fame", est morte


----------



## Powerdom (29 Novembre 2022)

Décès du cofondateur de l'enseigne d'électroménager Boulanger à 94 ans
					

Fondée en 1954, l'entreprise Boulanger est endeuillée suite à la mort de son cofondateur, Bernard Boulanger, ce vendredi 25 novembre.




					www.lefigaro.fr


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Novembre 2022)

L'ancien président chinois Jiang Zemin est mort
					

Celui qui a dirigé la Chine de 1989 à 2003 est décédé mercredi à l'âge de 96 ans.




					www.lefigaro.fr


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Décembre 2022)

Mort de la chanteuse du groupe Fleetwood Mac, Christine McVie
					

Elle avait écrit plusieurs chansons célèbres du groupe, dont Little Lies, Everywhere et Songbird. Fleetwood Mac a vendu plus de 100 millions de disques à travers le monde.




					www.lefigaro.fr


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Décembre 2022)

Fantômas, Bonjour tristesse, Camping... La célèbre actrice Mylène Demongeot est morte


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Décembre 2022)

Patrick Tambay, ancien pilote de F1, est mort


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Décembre 2022)

L’auteur de « La Cité de la joie », Dominique Lapierre, est mort


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Décembre 2022)

Nick Bollettieri, légende parmi les coachs, est mort à l'âge de 91 ans


----------



## Powerdom (9 Décembre 2022)

Disparition. Andrée Damant, alias tata Odette dans ''Scènes de ménages'', est décédée
					

Visage populaire du cinéma et de la télévision française, la comédienne Andrée Damant, née à Avignon, s'est éteinte mardi à l'âge de 93 ans à Paris.




					c.vosgesmatin.fr


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Décembre 2022)

Angelo Badalamenti


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Décembre 2022)

Jean-Paul Corbineau, membre fondateur du groupe Tri Yann, est mort


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Décembre 2022)

Le britannique Terry Hall, chanteur des Specials, est mort


----------



## lamainfroide (20 Décembre 2022)

Sale temps pour les musiciens.


----------



## Powerdom (20 Décembre 2022)

Surtout la-bas.










						IRAN. Les mollahs condamnent à mort un musicien kurde – Kurdistan au féminin
					

IRAN – Saman Yasin (Seydi), un musicien kurde de Kermanshah, a été condamné à mort par les mollahs iraniens trois semaines après son arrestation. Le musicien qui avait apporté son soutien aux manifestations anti-régime a été soumis à la torture physique et psychologique pendant sa détention...




					kurdistan-au-feminin.fr


----------



## Gwen (20 Décembre 2022)

Pierre Hourmat, la mémoire de Bayonne est décédé à l’âge vénérable de 99 ans.
Il laisse derrière lui de nombreux ouvrages sur sa ville natale et des décennies de travaux intellectuels.









						Pierre Hourmat, la mémoire historique de Bayonne
					






					baskulture.com


----------



## Powerdom (21 Décembre 2022)

Marion Créhange première femme à obtenir un doctorat informatique. 









						Marion Créhange — Wikipédia
					






					fr.wikipedia.org


----------



## love_leeloo (21 Décembre 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Marion Créhange première femme à obtenir un doctorat informatique.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Décès28 mars 2022
> 
> (à 84 ans)


----------



## Powerdom (21 Décembre 2022)

Arghhh, ils en ont parlé hier à france bleu. je pensais que c'était récent. 
pan sur mon bec


----------



## Gwen (21 Décembre 2022)

Après, ce n'est pas la durée entre le décès et la publication ici qui est importante. C'est surtout que l'on en parle, quand en plus le sujet concerne notre domaine de prédilection : l'informatique, il aurait été dommage de passer cette disparition sous silence.


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Décembre 2022)

Le chef Ahmed Aslam Ali, père du poulet tikka masala, est mort


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Décembre 2022)

Décès d'Eric Molinié, ancien président de l'AFM-Téléthon, de la Halde, du Samu social


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Décembre 2022)

Mort de Franz Gertsch, peintre aux toiles hyperréalistes


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Décembre 2022)

Philippe Streiff est décédé


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Décembre 2022)

Le chanteur Maxi Jazz, du groupe Faithless, est décédé
					

Le groupe a annoncé la triste nouvelle.




					www.lalibre.be


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Décembre 2022)

Françoise Bourdin, la romancière aux 15 millions de livres vendus, est morte


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Décembre 2022)

Teolinda Joaquina de Sousa Lança


----------



## Powerdom (28 Décembre 2022)

Joseph Marley.
petit fils de Bob









						Joseph Marley, le petit-fils de Bob Marley a été retrouvé mort dans une voiture
					

Joseph "Jo Mersa" Marley, le petit-fils de Bob Marley, est mort à 31 ans. Son corps a été retrouvé sans vie dans une voiture.




					www.ladepeche.fr


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Décembre 2022)

Le créateur de « Chapi Chapo » Italo Bettiol est mort à l'âge de 96 ans


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Décembre 2022)

*Football : la légende brésilienne Pelé est décédée*


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Décembre 2022)

Huffington PostVivienne Westwood, l'icone punk qui s'était présentée sans culotte devant Elizabeth II


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Décembre 2022)

Mort de Benoît XVI : le pape incompris


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Janvier 2023)

*Anita Pointer*, fondatrice du groupe "Pointer Sisters"














						Décès à 74 ans d’Anita Pointer, membre fondatrice du groupe des Pointer Sisters
					

Anita Pointer, l’une des quatre sœurs fondatrices du groupe de pop et rythm and blues américain Pointer Sisters, est...




					www.rtbf.be
				




 ... Encore un repère de ma jeunesse qui fout le camp ! ... ​


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Janvier 2023)

Le comédien Jacques Sereys est mort à 94 ans


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Janvier 2023)

Décès à 80 ans du célèbre coiffeur Jean-Marc Maniatis


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Janvier 2023)

Décès de Fred White, batteur du groupe Earth, Wind & Fire


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Janvier 2023)

Mort de Ken Block : que sait-on de l'accident de motoneige


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Janvier 2023)

L'astronaute Walter Cunningham, membre du premier équipage Apollo envoyé dans l'espace, est mort


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Janvier 2023)

Marcio Freire, légende brésilienne du surf, trouve la mort


----------



## ScapO (6 Janvier 2023)

La légende italienne Gianluca Vialli est décédée ​


----------



## TimeCapsule (Dimanche à 19:15)

L'auteur américain Russell Banks est mort


----------



## boninmi (Dimanche à 20:16)

Olga « Tisha » Volkova​


----------



## TimeCapsule (Mardi à 22:38)

L'ancien roi de Grèce, Constantin II, est mort à l'âge de 82 ans


----------



## TimeCapsule (Hier à 00:00)

*Jeff Beck, guitariste de légende, est décédé à 78 ans*

*



*​


----------



## Toum'aï (Hier à 17:34)

Cherchez l'erreur...


----------



## TimeCapsule (Hier à 17:50)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Cherchez l'erreur...​


  

T'aurais pas une photo à sa sortie de maternité ?


----------



## lamainfroide (Hier à 19:30)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Cherchez l'erreur...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 274181​


C'est Buckley qui chantait Hallelujah ?
C'est ça l'erreur ?
Ah ben, laisse tomber, c'est déjà sur les réseaux.
La bourde.


----------



## TimeCapsule (Hier à 22:57)

François Roussely, ancien patron d'EDF, est décédé


----------



## TimeCapsule (Aujourd'hui à 07:11)

Lisa Marie Presley, fille unique du « King » Elvis, est décédée à 54 ans


----------



## lamainfroide (Aujourd'hui à 10:51)

Nan mais, sérieux ???
Hé bé.


----------

